# A tutti i traditori ...



## Non Registrato (28 Giugno 2012)

... ma come cavolo fate a tradire la fiducia di chi si è totalmente fidato di voi? Siete consapevoli che verrete lasciati con molta probabilità? avete idea del male che fate? perchè lo fate?
Stellina


----------



## Tebe (28 Giugno 2012)

N'altra in embolo.

Ciao.

Che ti succede?


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> N'altra in embolo.
> 
> Ciao.
> 
> Che ti succede?


ahhaaha..... niente riflettevo! vorrei veramente capire

stellina


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ... ma come cavolo fate a tradire la fiducia di chi si è totalmente fidato di voi? Siete consapevoli che *verrete lasciati* con molta probabilità? avete idea del male che fate? perchè lo fate?
> Stellina




lasciati?

ma se mi stanno appiccicati come le cozze....

:singleeye:


----------



## Tebe (28 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> lasciati?
> 
> ma se mi stanno appiccicati come le cozze....
> 
> :singleeye:


non cominciare dai....


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> lasciati?
> 
> ma se mi stanno appiccicati come le cozze....
> 
> ...


----------



## Tebe (28 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ahhaaha..... niente riflettevo! vorrei veramente capire
> 
> stellina


riflettevi perchè sei stata tradita?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non cominciare dai....




alco:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Chiara Matraini ha detto:
> 
> 
> > lasciati?
> ...


1. non so
2. perchè mi piace il
3. non so


----------



## Carola (28 Giugno 2012)

Io  mi sono presa una sbandata in un momento in cui il mio matrimonio stava naufragando
Ho visto inq st uomo ciò che non vedevo in mio marito
Molto diversi agli opposti

Poi sicuro voglia di piacere  emozioni adrenalina  trasgressione

Magari anche mio marito va sapere

È un bellissimo uomo

Cmq basta
Corteggiatorie cc bon una volta è successo e mo sto buona


----------



## Carola (28 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> 1. non so
> 2. perchè mi piace il
> 3. non so




sincera e diretta


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> riflettevi perchè sei stata tradita?


si ma tempo fa... credo tempo fa


----------



## Tebe (28 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si ma tempo fa... credo tempo fa


perchè si tradisce.
Non c'è una risposta univoca.
Non c'è un solo perchè. Un solo motivo.
E' un insieme di molte cose.
Partendo da come siamo fatti. Cosa abbiamo vissuto e soprattutto come vediamo l'altro e noi nel rapporto.
Per me il tradimento di sesso non è importante e lo perdono di default dovessi scoprirlo (ma se non si è scemi non scopro perchè non controllo)
Il tradimento con sentimento invece faccio fatica. e lo pongo su un piano assolutamente diverso da quello solo fisico.

Io tradisco perchè non credo nella fedeltà.
Puro e semplice.


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> 1. non so
> 2. perchè mi piace il
> 3. non so


non ti senti in colpa?


----------



## The Cheater (28 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ... ma come cavolo fate a tradire la fiducia di chi si è totalmente fidato di voi? Siete consapevoli che verrete lasciati con molta probabilità? avete idea del male che fate? perchè lo fate?
> Stellina


Quando ho tradito:
Non ho pensato a "fiducia e dolore"...solo al mio piacere
Non sono stato lasciato e dubito verró mai lasciato per eventuali altri tradimenti...mia sensazione...
Comunque punto a non tradire più
Sapevo di fare qualcosa di sbagliato, ma non pensavo nel mio caso fosse una cosa così dolorosa...e penso di non essermi sbagliato...
L'ho fatto perché l'altra era venuta fino in Italia PER ME, era bona e dolce, folle ma mamma, giovane ma donna...profumava di paradiso...
...credo che anche un gay avrebbe vacillato...
...ed ho perso la testa con conseguente innamoramento...

...minkia...è passato più di un anno...sembra ieri :O


----------



## dammi un nome (28 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> perchè si tradisce.
> Non c'è una risposta univoca.
> Non c'è un solo perchè. Un solo motivo.
> E' un insieme di molte cose.
> ...



la fedeltà non si crede, si *sente.*

a mio modesto parrrerre.:mrgreen:


----------



## Leda (28 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> la fedeltà non si crede, si *sente.*
> 
> a mio modesto parrrerre.:mrgreen:


Scatta il quotone. E mannaggia, non posso approvarti!


----------



## dammi un nome (28 Giugno 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Scatta il quotone. E mannaggia, non posso approvarti!


crazie regi:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Giugno 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Scatta il quotone. E mannaggia, non posso approvarti!


ci ho pensato io:up:


----------



## Kid (28 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ... ma come cavolo fate a tradire la fiducia di chi si è totalmente fidato di voi? Siete consapevoli che verrete lasciati con molta probabilità? avete idea del male che fate? perchè lo fate?
> Stellina


E' un modo come tanti altri per evitare di affrontare i problemi di coppia.


----------



## Eliade (28 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> la fedeltà non si crede, si *sente.*
> 
> a mio modesto parrrerre.:mrgreen:


uoto anche io!


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Giugno 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> E' un modo come tanti altri per evitare di affrontare i problemi di coppia.


...creandone dei nuovi per vivacizzare un po'...


----------



## Leda (28 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ci ho pensato io:up:


Brava Sbri! :up:


----------



## Kid (28 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ...creandone dei nuovi per vivacizzare un po'...


Certo.


----------



## dammi un nome (28 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ci ho pensato io:up:



denghiu.sbri


----------



## dammi un nome (28 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> uoto anche io!



eli, okkio che adesso si scatenano coi rubini...

anzi, stasera, questo non è l orario.


----------



## Tebe (28 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> la fedeltà non si crede, si *sente.*
> 
> a mio modesto parrrerre.:mrgreen:


Mah..non so.
Il sentire va oltre la morale comune ed è una cosa più intima.
Per convenzione mi sembra invece che la fedeltà sia un valore e come tale anche se non la senti puoi comunque perseguirla (dicono) perchè moralmente giusta verso il partner.
Un valore appunto. Importante.
Sentito o meno.

Io nei miei lunghi anni di fedeltà ci ho creduto.
Me la sentivo? No. Perchè non capisco il valore appunto di esserlo.
Ma l'ho portata avanti convintamente anche quando il rapporto era davvero in crisi e sarebbe stato davvero facile trombare in giro.

E riequilibrarmi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mah..non so.
> Il sentire va oltre la morale comune ed è una cosa più intima.
> *Per convenzione mi sembra invece che la fedeltà sia un valore e come tale anche se non la senti puoi comunque perseguirla (dicono) perchè moralmente giusta verso il partner.*
> Un valore appunto. Importante.
> ...



In teoria il valore dovrebbe essere ciò _a cui si dà valore_
La fedeltà diventa un valore nel momento io cui io le dò valore, tanto per capirci

Ma quand'è che si dà valore a una cosa (o persona, situazione..)? 
Quando sentiamo che per noi vale tanto, cioè quando ci risulta naturale avvalorarla

Allora io penso che ciò che si intende per " sentire la fedeltà" è:
in questo momento avvaloro talmente una persona che mi risulta naturale essergli fedele

Il problema è quando non senti più questa naturalezza verso una persona
Il problema è trasformare quel che prima era facile in un impegno


----------



## melania (28 Giugno 2012)

*l'occasione era ghiotta..*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> 1. non so
> 2. *perchè mi piace il*
> 3. non so


Trovo che sia una condizione necessaria, ma non sufficiente.
Anche a me piace il
per inciso : ( tanto che lo vorrei prima di colazione, prima di pranzo....e oltre)....
..pur tuttavia, io non tradisco.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> la fedeltà non si crede, si *sente.*
> 
> a mio modesto parrrerre.:mrgreen:


A mio modesto parere:
La fedeltà si spera!:carneval::carneval::carneval:

Ma dato che sono un infedele
Non ci spero più....


----------



## Leda (28 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> In teoria il valore dovrebbe essere ciò _a cui si dà valore_
> La fedeltà diventa un valore nel momento io cui io le dò valore, tanto per capirci
> 
> Ma quand'è che si dà valore a una cosa (o persona, situazione..)?
> ...



Secondo me hai toccato il tasto dolente. 
Che fare quando si dovesse sentire che quel che veniva spontaneo verrebbe mantenuto solo come un impegno?
Non sono del tutto sicura che ciò avvenga in corrispondenza ad un cambiamento del valore che attribuiamo all'altro; sospetto che ci sia di mezzo anche un mutato senso di noi stessi.
O no?


----------



## dammi un nome (28 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mah..non so.
> *Il sentire va oltre la morale comune ed è una cosa più intima. appunto tebe ,io parlo di me. di quello che vivo io.
> *
> 
> ...


Lo vedi che non lo *sentivi* nemmeno tu?

diversamente io lo sentivo, quando è accaduto sono stata MALE, e poi non l ho mai piu fatto. credu dunque che sia un modalità , un atteggiamento mentale. al di là dei moralismi comuni  che non mi interessano.


----------



## Tebe (28 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> In teoria il valore dovrebbe essere ciò _a cui si dà valore_
> La fedeltà diventa un valore nel momento io cui io le dò valore, tanto per capirci
> 
> Ma quand'è che si dà valore a una cosa (o persona, situazione..)?
> ...


Giusto, ma sul neretto.
Per me non è mai stata facile la fedeltà. Ero come essere una tigre che tu costringi a nutrirsi solo di verdura mentre fuori dalle sbarre ci sono le zebrette succulente che zompettano a destra e manca. E ne senti l'odore. E il sapore in bocca.

Ho avuto crisi. Dubbi. Rotture di coglioni con me stessa per avere accettato qualcosa che proprio non era nelle mie corde e non sentivo giusto tra l'altro, vista la mia idea di tradimento.
Quindi per me è sempre stato un impegno gravoso e mai facile. E per niente naturale.

Ma l'ho fatto. Perchè amavo Mattia. 
E come sai...non ho mai creduto alle coppie con i cuoricini sul campanello d'ingresso.
Perchè stare in due è difficile.
Molto.
Soprattutto se si ama.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Giugno 2012)

melania ha detto:


> Trovo che sia una condizione necessaria, ma non sufficiente.
> Anche a me piace il
> per inciso : ( tanto che lo vorrei prima di colazione, prima di pranzo....e oltre)....
> ..pur tuttavia, io non tradisco.



perchè resisti :mrgreen:


----------



## dammi un nome (28 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> In teoria il valore dovrebbe essere ciò _a cui si dà valore_
> La fedeltà diventa un valore nel momento io cui io le dò valore, tanto per capirci
> 
> Ma quand'è che si dà valore a una cosa (o persona, situazione..)?
> ...


esatto.

sul neretto, non credo sia possibile.


----------



## Tebe (28 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Lo vedi che non lo *sentivi* nemmeno tu?
> 
> diversamente io lo sentivo, quando è accaduto sono stata MALE, e poi non l ho mai piu fatto. credu dunque che sia un modalità , un atteggiamento mentale. al di là dei moralismi comuni  che non mi interessano.


No no, ho capito che non è un discorso moralistico (da me poi figurati) ma esprimevo solo, come te, il mio punto di vista da traditrice diventata temporaneamente fedele.
Quindi si. Per me è più un atteggiamento mentale, un imporsi qualcosa di preciso visto che il mio sentire in merito era tutt'altro.

E il mio compagno se la sentiva invece.
Ec è per quello che sono sbroccata dopo il suo tradimento.
E' stata una delle rare volte della vita in cui davvero mi sono sentita ferita a morte.


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> alco:


ma dove ti piazzi con quell'orrendo caschetto:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (28 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> perchè resisti :mrgreen:


Infatti:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma dove ti piazzi con quell'orrendo caschetto:rotfl:



in effetti il mio è asimmetrico, con ciuffo ad ala di rondine


----------



## Tebe (28 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> esatto.
> 
> sul neretto, non credo sia possibile.


Però io ex traditrice ci sono riuscita per anni quindi è possibile


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> 1. non so
> 2. perchè mi piace il
> 3. non so




a me non piace il ma solo quel 
perché fa parte di.


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Giusto, ma sul neretto.
> Per me non è mai stata facile la fedeltà. Ero come essere una tigre che tu costringi a nutrirsi solo di verdura mentre fuori dalle sbarre ci sono le zebrette succulente che zompettano a destra e manca. E ne senti l'odore. E il sapore in bocca.
> 
> Ho avuto crisi. Dubbi. Rotture di coglioni con me stessa per avere accettato qualcosa che proprio non era nelle mie corde e non sentivo giusto tra l'altro, vista la mia idea di tradimento.
> ...



Hai usato l'imperfetto: amavo  e poi dopo "soprattutto se si ama"
ne deduco che non ami più Mattia. E qui, secondo me, casca l'asino.


----------



## Kid (28 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Hai usato l'imperfetto: amavo  e poi dopo "soprattutto se si ama"
> ne deduco che non ami più Mattia. E qui, secondo me, casca l'asino.


Stavo per farglielo notare io... trovo poco edificante mentire a se stessi.


----------



## dammi un nome (28 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> *N'altra in embolo.
> *
> Ciao.
> 
> Che ti succede?


:rotfl:


----------



## Kid (28 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me non piace il ma solo quel
> perché fa parte di.


Sei l'ultima romantica del forum... chapeau. Hai la mia stima, una donna che sa essere donna, davvero.


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Sei l'ultima romantica del forum... chapeau. Hai la mia stima, una donna che sa essere donna, davvero.


eppure non sono romantica, anzi detesto certe melensaggini.ma la sostanza , quella è importante per me


----------



## dammi un nome (28 Giugno 2012)

*Kid*



Kid ha detto:


> Stavo per farglielo notare io... trovo poco edificante mentire a se stessi.



Lo si fa sempre in buona fede. o meglio, troppo spesso.

la scrittura puo' servire anche a questo, a capire le nostre contraddizioni piu celate.


----------



## Kid (28 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> eppure non sono romantica, anzi detesto certe melensaggini.ma la sostanza , quella è importante per me


Basta poco per me... è il tuo modo di porti che è diverso da quello delle altre, che mi fa tanto "maschio". :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (28 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Hai usato l'imperfetto: amavo  e poi dopo "soprattutto se si ama"
> ne deduco che non ami più Mattia. E qui, secondo me, casca l'asino.


Non hai idea di quanto ami il mio uomo.


----------



## Tebe (28 Giugno 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Stavo per farglielo notare io... trovo poco edificante mentire a se stessi.


per favore...mi stavo riferendo alla sitiuazione  passata.

Non cominciamo con la stronzata del mentire a se stessi per darvi delle spiegazioni che vi sembrano accettabili dai.


----------



## Kid (28 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Lo si fa sempre in buona fede. o meglio, troppo spesso.
> 
> la scrittura puo' servire anche a questo, a capire le nostre contraddizioni piu celate.


Certo... ma sarà che per me è automatica l'accoppiata tradire=non amare, che trovo dannoso e inutile negarlo a ses stessi. Se ne può uscire eh... in una maniera o nell'altra.


----------



## Tebe (28 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Lo si fa sempre in buona fede. o meglio, troppo spesso.
> 
> la scrittura puo' servire anche a questo, a capire le nostre contraddizioni piu celate.


Ancora...


----------



## Kid (28 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> per favore...mi stavo riferendo alla sitiuazione  passata.
> 
> Non cominciamo con la stronzata del mentire a se stessi per darvi delle spiegazioni che vi sembrano accettabili dai.


Non devi darmi spiegazioni, ci mancherebbe...


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non hai idea di quanto ami il mio uomo.


No, perchè se io amo una persona, gli altri non li vedo proprio. 
Comunque siamo tutti diversi, lo capisco.


----------



## dammi un nome (28 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ancora...


tebe, scusa, ma io non ho capito se lo tradisci o meno. 

non capisco se è realtà o fantasy.


----------



## dammi un nome (28 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> No, perchè se io amo una persona, gli altri non li vedo proprio.
> Comunque siamo tutti diversi, lo capisco.



io idem. 

ma cerco di voler capire.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me non piace il ma solo quel
> perché fa parte di.


è quando non c'è (o non c'è più) il di ... che cominciano i ma.


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2012)

siamo tutti diversi, è vero.
ma io trovo in chiara e tebe un'inquietudine inappagata che va oltre all'amore/ non amore.faccio la psicologa da strapazzo e me ne rendo conto ...a quello che penso è che al momento in cui avranno risolto questa inquietudine smetteranno di tradire l'uomo che amano.e se non è questo attuale magari sarà un altro (*per tebe lo auspico:mrgreen:*).
fate finta che non abbia detto niente















ps no, forse no, perché? boh


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me non piace il ma solo quel
> perché fa parte di.



Minerva, dopo il ci stava: maschio :mrgreen:


covo di vipere maliziose


----------



## Tebe (28 Giugno 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Non devi darmi spiegazioni, ci mancherebbe...


non è una spiegazione.
E' la mia realtà non quella che ti racconti tu per stare meglio


----------



## Tebe (28 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> No, perchè se io amo una persona, gli altri non li vedo proprio.
> Comunque siamo tutti diversi, lo capisco.


dipende dai punti di vista.






Tradisco sul serio.


----------



## dammi un nome (28 Giugno 2012)

*Tebe*

beninteso che la mia domanda non ha sfondi moralistici . perchè appunto mi sembrava di aver capito che avvalori il bisogno dell ormone che desidera altro...


----------



## melania (28 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> perchè resisti :mrgreen:


Bé, no. Non resisto, affatto.
Non ne ho bisogno, il mio uomo è il possessore di quel " il " che voglio. Lo voglio da lui. Se volessi un altro " il ", cambierei uomo.
Tutto qui.


----------



## Carola (28 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> In teoria il valore dovrebbe essere ciò _a cui si dà valore_
> La fedeltà diventa un valore nel momento io cui io le dò valore, tanto per capirci
> 
> Ma quand'è che si dà valore a una cosa (o persona, situazione..)?
> ...


QUOTONE


----------



## dammi un nome (28 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> dipende dai punti di vista.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tebe, se posso permettermi...

è un bisogno di confermare la propria capacità di seduzione sul serio, ma le modalità sono quelle del gioco, che ti permettono di esere sicura che Mattia sul serio non lo vuoi perdere.


----------



## Kid (28 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non è una spiegazione.
> E' la mia realtà non quella che ti racconti tu per stare meglio


Cara, bastassero delle semplici parole per stare meglio... non è così semplice.


----------



## dammi un nome (28 Giugno 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Cara, bastassero delle semplici parole per stare meglio... non è così semplice.


yesssss quotolo.


----------



## Tebe (28 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> No, perchè se io amo una persona, gli altri non li vedo proprio.
> Comunque siamo tutti diversi, lo capisco.


E' questo il nocciolo.
Io gli altri li vedo perchè vivo il sentimento amore assolutamente slegato dal sesso.

Ragazzi può sembrarvi strano finchè volete e raccontarvi qualsiasi cosa sempre volete per capire il mio pensiero.
fate le sibille, i tarocchi, gli piscologi, i veggenti...non ha importanza.
Io sono così. La penso così. Da sempre. 

C'è una differenza però.
Che io non tento di darmi spiegazioni se voi credete nella fedeltà.
Accetto la diversità.
Senza la pretesa di entrare nella vostra testa.


----------



## Tebe (28 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Tebe, se posso permettermi...
> 
> è un bisogno di confermare la propria capacità di seduzione sul serio, ma le modalità sono quelle del gioco, che ti permettono di esere sicura che Mattia sul serio non lo vuoi perdere.



....non ho capito....


----------



## Tebe (28 Giugno 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Cara, bastassero delle semplici parole per stare meglio... non è così semplice.


lo so benissimo kid.

sono stata tradita anche io.


----------



## dammi un nome (28 Giugno 2012)

ma nessuno vuole entrare e mettere in discussione, ma com-prendere.


----------



## Tebe (28 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ma nessuno vuole entrare e mettere in discussione, ma com-prendere.


Però le spiegazioni al tradimento ve le state dando voi non "credendo" alle mie di spiegazioni.

Kid dice che me la racconto.
Tu mi sembra anche e mettendola anche sul fatto delle conferme seduttive (mi sembra di avere capito)

Non mi sembra comprendere.

Forse ho capito male...il caldo...


----------



## Kid (28 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E' questo il nocciolo.
> Io gli altri li vedo perchè vivo il sentimento amore assolutamente slegato dal sesso.
> 
> Ragazzi può sembrarvi strano finchè volete e raccontarvi qualsiasi cosa sempre volete per capire il mio pensiero.
> ...


Quello che non capisco (e non mi rivolgo solamente a te, sia chairo) è che certe persone dovrebbero capire che certe cose... non sono opinabili.

Non è tutto un "secondo me è così". Magari lo fosse.


----------



## gas (28 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ... ma come cavolo fate a tradire la fiducia di chi si è totalmente fidato di voi? Siete consapevoli che verrete lasciati con molta probabilità? avete idea del male che fate? perchè lo fate?
> Stellina


ma che dici......
Forse sei stata tradita e ora ti brucia?
Chi ti dice che verremo lasciati?
Ma tu sai qual'è il significato del tradimento? Dei motivi per i quali si tradisce?
Perchè lo facciamo? Beh chiedilo al tuo lui.


----------



## dammi un nome (28 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ....non ho capito....


eh..lo so...che non hai capito.

Io credo che tu abbia bisogno di sedurre, di portare attenzione a te stessa, _seducere, _attraverso tutta quella che sei , scrittura, abiti, pensiero, sesso, tu hai bisogno di portare a te l attenzione degli altri...anche attraverso il sesso, in modalità leggere, per gioco, ma lo fai.



altri lo fanno con altre cose, con platee politiche ad es...

con mezzi diversi...


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E' questo il nocciolo.
> Io gli altri li vedo perchè vivo il sentimento amore assolutamente slegato dal sesso.
> 
> Ragazzi può sembrarvi strano finchè volete e raccontarvi qualsiasi cosa sempre volete per capire il mio pensiero.
> ...


Ho detto che capisco, anche se non condivido. Va tutto bene il tuo compagno la pensa come te. Personalmente, io una situazione come la tua la sto subendo e non è che la viva proprio bene...


----------



## dammi un nome (28 Giugno 2012)

*kid.*



Kid ha detto:


> Quello che non capisco (e non mi rivolgo solamente a te, sia chairo) è che certe persone dovrebbero capire che certe cose... non sono opinabili.
> 
> Non è tutto un "secondo me è così". Magari lo fosse.



l inopinabile è che se il tradito ( inconsapevole ) ne venisse a conoscenza*  allora si procurerebbe dolore a chi dici di amare.
*
sei d ?accordo

e quindi tutta la teoria dell amore per l altro  crolla.

a meno che, si voglia sostenere che far del male a chi amiamo è volergli bene.


----------



## Kid (28 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> l inopinabile è che se il tradito ( inconsapevole ) ne venisse a conoscenza s*i procurerebbe dolore a chi dici di amare.
> *
> sei d ?accordo


Ma si, ci sono cose che sono così e basta, ma perchè sono evidenti.

Il cielo è azzurro.
Il miele è dolce.
Se amo non tradisco.

Credo anch'io che il tradire sia un pò una "crisi di identità", un volersi rimettere in gioco fuori tempo massimo.


----------



## Kid (28 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> l inopinabile è che se il tradito ( inconsapevole ) ne venisse a conoscenza*  allora si procurerebbe dolore a chi dici di amare.
> *
> sei d ?accordo
> 
> ...


Solitamente i traditori non pensano al dolore che provocano. Chiudono gli occhi su tutto, si giustificano, mentono a se stessi e agli altri. Non è offensivo, ma è l'unico modo che ho per descriverli: dei tossicodipendenti. Lontano dalla droga, ritrovano se stessi.


----------



## blu (28 Giugno 2012)

*Uhm*



Kid ha detto:


> Il cielo è azzurro.
> Il miele è dolce.
> Se amo non tradisco.


Sei sicuro Kid?

p.s con questo non voglio dire che sono d'accordo con Tebe he!


----------



## Kid (28 Giugno 2012)

blu ha detto:


> Sei sicuro Kid?
> 
> p.s con questo non voglio dire che sono d'accordo con Tebe he!



E' evidente che è così. Non a caso quello che procura un tradimento è solo dolore e non un miglioramento della coppia. Se fosse un toccasana, le conseguenze sarebbero altre. L'amore nasce da un forte desiderio di esclusività per un'altra persona. Il terzo incomodo solitamente trova la porta aperta quando l'esclusività (ergo: l'amore) viene a mancare. Questo non significa che se ne sia andato per sempre... credo sia recuperabile se c'è la volontà. 

P.S.

Ci mancherebbe, questo è un forum, puoi parteggiare per chi vuoi tu.


----------



## blu (28 Giugno 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> E' evidente che è così. Non a caso quello che procura un tradimento è solo dolore e non un miglioramento della coppia. Se fosse un toccasana, le conseguenze sarebbero altre. L'amore nasce da un forte desiderio di esclusività per un'altra persona. Il terzo incomodo solitamente trova la porta aperta quando l'esclusività (ergo: l'amore) viene a mancare.
> 
> P.S.
> 
> Ci mancherebbe, questo è un forum, puoi parteggiare per chi vuoi tu.


Si,compredo.

Il cielo talvolta è grigio.
Il miele talvolta è agrodolce.
Se amo talvolta tradisco me stesso.

Cosi' riflettevo...

p.s io e Tebe siamo due opposti che non si attraggono ;-)


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E' questo il nocciolo.
> Io gli altri li vedo perchè vivo il sentimento amore assolutamente slegato dal sesso.
> 
> Ragazzi può sembrarvi strano finchè volete e raccontarvi qualsiasi cosa sempre volete per capire il mio pensiero.
> ...


non hai questa pretesa perché sai molto bene quanto faccia male essere traditi e spiegazioni che stiano completamente in piedi da sole non possono esistere.
sei come sei e chi sta con te deve accettarlo, non è che tu possa  arrivare ad altre conclusioni


----------



## Kid (28 Giugno 2012)

blu ha detto:


> Si,compredo.
> 
> Il cielo talvolta è grigio.
> Il miele talvolta è agrodolce.
> ...


Mah ti dirò... secondo me è una gnocca. Comunque non credo alla regola degli opposti.

La mia amante era come me, ma senza pisello.


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Giugno 2012)

Chi tradisce, non desidera fare male.
Non crede di essere scoperto, non si pone il problema, si convince del "lontano dagli occhi" etc etc.

Un meccanismo comunissimo nell'essere umano.
Fumiamo, sapendo che fa male, che è potenzialmente mortale, ma... è solo una possibilità, la sentiamo remota = non la sentiamo.
Di esempi ce ne sono tanti altri.
Le persone faticano a considerare come attuali i problemi a lungo termine.

Si tradisce per tanti motivi.

Quello di Tebe lo comprendo.
E' da diverso tempo che dico che io non chiederò nè garantirò fedeltà fisica.
Perchè mi sono guardata bene dentro e ho visto che anche per me la fedeltà sessuale non ha importanza, non la considero un valore.
Lego questa mia caratteristica a quello che è la mia persona, esuberante e golosa.

Apprezzo e stimo le persone coerenti che portano avanti la fedeltà, credendoci, anche nelle difficoltà delle tentazioni.
Faccio invece fatica a capire come si possa non desiderare e basta, non avvertire tentazioni, non guardare più il mondo che ci circonda in un certo modo.
Lo accetto e lo rispetto, ma devo dire che per me è difficilissimo capirlo.


----------



## Eliade (28 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> eli, okkio che adesso si scatenano coi rubini...
> 
> anzi, stasera, questo non è l orario.


:scared:


----------



## blu (28 Giugno 2012)

*Non*



Kid ha detto:


> Mah ti dirò... secondo me è una gnocca. Comunque non credo alla regola degli opposti.
> 
> La mia amante era come me, ma senza pisello.


Ma che li vedi i NON ?


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Chi tradisce, non desidera fare male.
> Non crede di essere scoperto, non si pone il problema, si convince del "lontano dagli occhi" etc etc.
> 
> Un meccanismo comunissimo nell'essere umano.
> ...


ma il mondo si guarda sempre con curiosità..._quel certo modo _magari cambia da persona a persona e le tentazioni hanno un peso, un valore soggettivo tanto che per alcuni basta un sorriso e un 'alzata di spalle per scrollarsele da dosso.
e non pensare che non esista un'altra esuberanza


----------



## Carola (28 Giugno 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> E' evidente che è così. Non a caso quello che procura un tradimento è solo dolore e non un miglioramento della coppia. Se fosse un toccasana, le conseguenze sarebbero altre. L'amore nasce da un forte desiderio di esclusività per un'altra persona. Il terzo incomodo solitamente trova la porta aperta quando l'esclusività (ergo: l'amore) viene a mancare. Questo non significa che se ne sia andato per sempre... credo sia recuperabile se c'è la volontà.
> 
> P.S.
> 
> Ci mancherebbe, questo è un forum, puoi parteggiare per chi vuoi tu.


io non so ma per me per adesso poi vedremo è stato un toccasana
mi ha fatto capire quanto fossi infelice
avanti così sarei impazzita penso


----------



## Kid (28 Giugno 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Chi tradisce, non desidera fare male.
> Non crede di essere scoperto, non si pone il problema, si convince del "lontano dagli occhi" etc etc.
> 
> Un meccanismo comunissimo nell'essere umano.
> ...


In sintesi: se ne frega. Del partner. Lì non è mica in ballo la sua di salute.


----------



## Kid (28 Giugno 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> io non so ma per me per adesso poi vedremo è stato un toccasana
> mi ha fatto capire quanto fossi infelice
> avanti così sarei impazzita penso


E' stato un toccasana... per te appunto. Tradendo si esce dal concetto di coppia, del "noi".


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2012)

comunque, per me, tutti i bei discorsi fatti valgono solo in presenza di vero appagamento sentimentale.
banalmente ritengo che il nocciolo sia tutto qua, fatti salvi i casi dei compulsivi irriducibili


----------



## blu (28 Giugno 2012)

*difatti*



Minerva ha detto:


> ma il mondo si guarda sempre con curiosità..._quel certo modo _magari cambia da persona a persona e le tentazioni hanno un peso, un valore soggettivo tanto che per alcuni basta un sorriso e un 'alzata di spalle per scrollarsele da dosso.
> e non pensare che non esista un'altra esuberanza


Io sono attrattissimo dalla vita,ma non per questo la prima cosa/persona che mi attraee deve essere mia...

Anche ieri una donna mi ha attratto mentre squazzavo ma fisico e viso a parte sono stato incuriosito dal suo modo di donna bambina a cogliere il mio interesse.


----------



## Kid (28 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque, per me, tutti i bei discorsi fatti valgono solo in presenza di vero appagamento sentimentale.
> banalmente ritengo che il nocciolo sia tutto qua, fatti salvi i casi dei compulsivi irriducibili


Certo.


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Giugno 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> In sintesi: se ne frega. Del partner. Lì non è mica in ballo la sua di salute.



Essere beccati non è mica divertente... se tradisco ingannando, so che se venissi scoperta sarebbe un enorme casino. A parte il dolore del tradito, non sarebbe una passeggiata neppure per me.
Quindi, è in ballo pure la mia salute.


----------



## blu (28 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque, per me, tutti i bei discorsi fatti valgono solo in presenza di vero appagamento sentimentale.
> banalmente ritengo che il nocciolo sia tutto qua, fatti salvi i casi dei compulsivi irriducibili


Una sorta di armonia cuore /mente.


----------



## Carola (28 Giugno 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> E' stato un toccasana... per te appunto. Tradendo si esce dal concetto di coppia, del "noi".


Si vero
Ma salva un noi
Kid noi eravamo dritti dritti vs la separazione
Io ero una iena 
Riscoprirmi donna femminile dolce coccolosa mi è servito

Mio marito mi ha detto per quanto bella come sei eri rabbiosa
Poi certo ammette di essere un egoista carrierista spietato lo sa

Forse volgio vederci io del buono, può essere
Ma sto decisamente meglio

decisamente


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Giugno 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> In sintesi: se ne frega. Del partner. Lì non è mica in ballo la sua di salute.


Ma se qualcuno tradisse pensando al partner sarebbe perverso, non trovi?


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Giugno 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Essere beccati non è mica divertente... se tradisco ingannando, so che se venissi scoperta sarebbe un enorme casino. A parte il dolore del tradito, non sarebbe una passeggiata neppure per me.
> Quindi, è in ballo pure la mia salute.


ma sei tu che decidi. Questo è il punto.


----------



## Kid (28 Giugno 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Si vero
> Ma salva un noi
> Kid noi eravamo dritti dritti vs la separazione
> Io ero una iena
> ...


Hai voglia cara, sapessi che figo che mi sentivo io quando stavo con l'amante. Mi ridevano anche peli sulle gambe.

Ma non serve mica arrivare a trombarsi uno per capire che ogni tanto sarebbe bello farsi un'altra persona. E' noto... devi solo decidere che vita vuoi tu.


----------



## Kid (28 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma se qualcuno tradisse pensando al partner sarebbe perverso, non trovi?


Sarebbe strano fino a un certo punto... fino al rimorso diciamo.


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque, per me, tutti i bei discorsi fatti valgono solo in presenza di vero appagamento sentimentale.
> banalmente ritengo che il nocciolo sia tutto qua, fatti salvi i casi dei *compulsivi* irriducibili



Compulsivo implica una almeno parziale non padronanza delle proprie azioni.
Una incapacità a decidere razionalmente.

Così, chi pure appagato sentimentalmente desidera una coppia senza esclusività sessuale, sarebbe assimilabile a una sorta di ninfomania -o satirismo.

Non concordo, ovviamente.

Il problema è sempre... il sesso.

Siamo tutti d'accordo che esistono diversi comportamenti nelle coppie.
Chi non accetta che il proprio compagno esca con un amico del sesso opposto. Chi invece non si fa problemi. CHi deve fare tutto assieme. Chi fa le vacanze separate. CHi è contrario pure ad avere un conto personale.
Etc etc.
E non ci facciamo problemi a dire che ciascuna di queste forme rappresenta il modo di amare che si adatta al carattere della persona.

per il sesso... no.


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma sei tu che decidi. Questo è il punto.



Non ho mai, MAI detto che tradire sia bello, o che non sia una scelta personale.
Dico solo che, quando lo si fa, qualche volta si instaura un meccanismo tipico umano epr cui le conseguenze, solo possibili, non vengono percepite, e si esclude il problema del dolore che si darebbe al compagno.

Era la mia risposta al "si decide di fare del male"


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Compulsivo implica una almeno parziale non padronanza delle proprie azioni.
> Una incapacità a decidere razionalmente.
> 
> Così, chi pure appagato sentimentalmente desidera una coppia senza esclusività sessuale, sarebbe assimilabile a una sorta di ninfomania -o satirismo.
> ...


sì, ho detto compulsivo esagerando per differenziare chi , nonostante la sazietà, va cercando in giro...ingordo.
sì, alcuni (e io sono tra questi) si fanno problemi perché danno un valore al sesso e uno spessore che altri non danno.
fermo restando che anche altri tipi di tradimento sono ugualmente gravi.
d'altronde tradimento è una parola con un'accezione solo negativa , mi pare


----------



## Kid (28 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, ho detto compulsivo esagerando per differenziare chi , nonostante la sazietà, va cercando in giro...ingordo.
> sì, alcuni (e io sono tra questi) si fanno problemi perché danno un valore al sesso e uno spessore che altri non danno.
> fermo restando che anche altri tipi di tradimento sono ugualmente gravi.
> d'altronde tradimento è una parola con un'accezione solo negativa , mi pare


Ma infatti sono convinto che il problema sia tutto qui: molte persone non danno valore al sesso. Come mia moglie, l'ha sempre inquadrato come un togliersi lo sfizio, mangiarsi il dolce dopo il pranzo. Una cosa che dopo 10 minuti ti sei già dimenticato.


----------



## free (28 Giugno 2012)

il tradimento è sempre un danno, secondo me
paradossalmente, non ho mai capito come possano i traditori fidarsi ancora del proprio partner, cioè di una persona alla quale hanno raccontato un sacco di balle
forse sono troppo materiale, ma io non farei mai progetti a cui tengo con uno che ho in qualche modo raggirato, poichè saprei già di rifilargli una fregatura, cioè...me stessa
mi viene in mente un vecchio detto che si usa riguardo agli affari: parla con chi ne sa, tratta con chi ne ha


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma infatti sono convinto che il problema sia tutto qui: molte persone non danno valore al sesso. Come mia moglie, l'ha sempre inquadrato come un togliersi lo sfizio, mangiarsi il dolce dopo il pranzo. Una cosa che dopo 10 minuti ti sei già dimenticato.


E la ciamito stupida?
QUella campa cent'anni e vive scialla...
E soprattutto non ti caccia di casa eh?
Solo perchè disamorata di te eh?

Da baciarsi le mani per avere una donna così...

Fatti una settimana con na donna piagnisteocriticonanonmevabeneniente

E poi ci dici!


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E la ciamito stupida?
> QUella campa cent'anni e vive scialla...
> E soprattutto non ti caccia di casa eh?
> Solo perchè disamorata di te eh?
> ...


ma tra la scialla e la piangente ti hanno mai detto che esiste tutto un mondo:mrgreen:?


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> il tradimento è sempre un danno, secondo me
> paradossalmente, non ho mai capito come possano i traditori fidarsi ancora del proprio partner, cioè di una persona alla quale hanno raccontato un sacco di balle
> forse sono troppo materiale, ma io non farei mai progetti a cui tengo con uno che ho in qualche modo raggirato, poichè saprei già di rifilargli una fregatura, cioè...me stessa
> mi viene in mente un vecchio detto che si usa riguardo agli affari: parla con chi ne sa, tratta con chi ne ha


Infatti...:up::up::up:


----------



## Kid (28 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E la ciamito stupida?
> *QUella campa cent'anni e vive scialla...*
> E soprattutto non ti caccia di casa eh?
> Solo perchè disamorata di te eh?
> ...


Sul grassettato, mai avuto dubbi.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma tra la scialla e la piangente ti hanno mai detto che esiste tutto un mondo:mrgreen:?


Un universo guarda:
- la comandona
- quella che si crede di essere chissacchè in realtà non è niente
- le beghine stronze

Guarda trovare una donna veramente a modo...è una fatica sprecata!

Poi c'è il triangolo delle perfide...ecc..ecc..ecc..

La moglie di Kid è donna pratica!
Lei si avvicina a lui con un sorriso e lui pensa...ah adesso mi bacerà tutta innamorata...
invece lei gli dice...caro hai avuto quell'aumento? Sai ho tante spese da fare che non ti dico...


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Giugno 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non ho mai, MAI detto che tradire sia bello, o che non sia una scelta personale.
> Dico solo che, quando lo si fa, qualche volta si instaura un meccanismo tipico umano epr cui le conseguenze, solo possibili, non vengono percepite, e si esclude il problema del dolore che si darebbe al compagno.
> 
> Era la mia risposta al "si decide di fare del male"


Lo so Nau, io credo di avere capito come può essere il meccanismo. Mi riferivo al fatto che... il dolore del traditore, quando viene scoperto... con tutto l'affetto... ma sono affaracci suoi.


----------



## Tebe (28 Giugno 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Quello che non capisco (e non mi rivolgo solamente a te, sia chairo) è che certe persone dovrebbero capire che certe cose... non sono opinabili.
> 
> Non è tutto un "secondo me è così". Magari lo fosse.


vedi?
Per me lo sono.
Per te no.
Quindi?
La differenza sta che pensi che io mi racconti delle storie per superare chissà che mentre io accetto il tuo, per me, incomprensibile punto di vista.,


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> il tradimento è sempre un danno, secondo me
> paradossalmente, non ho mai capito come possano i traditori fidarsi ancora del proprio partner, cioè di una persona alla quale hanno raccontato un sacco di balle
> forse sono troppo materiale, ma io non farei mai progetti a cui tengo con uno che ho in qualche modo raggirato, poichè saprei già di *rifilargli una fregatura, cioè...me stessa*
> mi viene in mente un vecchio detto che si usa riguardo agli affari: parla con chi ne sa, tratta con chi ne ha


il traditore non pensa questo, secondo me.


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lo so Nau, io credo di avere capito come può essere il meccanismo. Mi riferivo al fatto che... il dolore del traditore, quando viene scoperto... con tutto l'affetto... ma sono affaracci suoi.



Assolutamente.

Assolutamente.

Rispondevo a chi diceva che si trattava della salute dell'altro, dicendo che è una scelta che porterà male anche a chi tradisce. Eppure il traditore non lo mette realmente in conto, spesso.


----------



## Tebe (28 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> eh..lo so...che non hai capito.
> 
> Io credo che tu abbia bisogno di sedurre, di portare attenzione a te stessa, _seducere, _attraverso tutta quella che sei , scrittura, abiti, pensiero, sesso, tu hai bisogno di portare a te l attenzione degli altri...anche attraverso il sesso, in modalità leggere, per gioco, ma lo fai.
> 
> ...


Ho affrontato questo discorso (che mi fanno TUTTI quelli che non la pensano come me) miliardi di volte su questo forum e dico.
No. Non è così.
Il mio gioco seduttivo è il mio modo seduttivo.

Tradire non ne fa parte.

Ma ognuno libero di vedere ciò che vuole nei miei pensieri e nella mia testa in base ai SUOI ( e non i miei ovviamente) modi di vivere e sentire.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Giugno 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Assolutamente.
> 
> Assolutamente.
> 
> Rispondevo a chi diceva che si trattava della salute dell'altro, dicendo che è una scelta che porterà male anche a chi tradisce. Eppure il traditore non lo mette realmente in conto, spesso.


oserei dire quasi mai, se ho capito bene:mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (28 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> vedi?
> Per me lo sono.
> Per te no.
> Quindi?
> La differenza sta che pensi che io mi racconti delle storie per superare chissà che mentre io accetto il tuo, per me, incomprensibile punto di vista.,


E' un pò comoda messa così... quindi essendo tutto opinabile, pure una assassino potrebbe dire agli altri "io faccio quel che mi pare e non rompete"... ma pace e amore comunque.


----------



## Tebe (28 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ho detto che capisco, anche se non condivido. Va tutto bene il tuo compagno la pensa come te.* Personalmente, io una situazione come la tua la sto subendo e non è che la viva proprio bene...*


Ecco...ognuno di noi è diverso.
Ciò che colpisce te può non colpire me e viceversa.

Stai subendo un tradimento?


----------



## Tebe (28 Giugno 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> E' evidente che è così. Non a caso quello che procura un tradimento è solo dolore e non un miglioramento della coppia. Se fosse un toccasana, le conseguenze sarebbero altre. *L'amore nasce da un forte desiderio di esclusività per un'altra persona.* Il terzo incomodo solitamente trova la porta aperta quando l'esclusività (ergo: l'amore) viene a mancare. Questo non significa che se ne sia andato per sempre... credo sia recuperabile se c'è la volontà.
> 
> P.S.
> 
> Ci mancherebbe, questo è un forum, puoi parteggiare per chi vuoi tu.


Per me no.
Rabbrividisco solo al pensiero.


----------



## Tebe (28 Giugno 2012)

blu ha detto:


> Si,compredo.
> 
> Il cielo talvolta è grigio.
> Il miele talvolta è agrodolce.
> ...


Maleducato!!!


Hai scritto cosa penso io.
Il cielo talvolta è grigio.
Eccetera


----------



## Kid (28 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Per me no.
> Rabbrividisco solo al pensiero.


Cioè, fammi capire: divideresti il tuo uomo con altre, sin dal primo mese di rapporto?


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Per me no.
> *Rabbrividisco* solo al pensiero.


questo è un sentire un po' troppo marcato. L'indifferenza la capirei... ma perchè un fastidio così intenso?


----------



## Tebe (28 Giugno 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Cioè, fammi capire: divideresti il tuo uomo con altre, sin dal primo mese di rapporto?


Mentalmente nemmeno 5 minuti.

Sessualmente non mi pongo nemmeno la domanda perchè non mi interessa con chi fa ginnastica.

Proprio non capisci...


----------



## Kid (28 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mentalmente nemmeno 5 minuti.
> 
> Sessualmente non mi pongo nemmeno la domanda *perchè non mi interessa con chi fa ginnastica*.
> 
> Proprio non capisci...


Ora fai rabbrividire me! :unhappy:


----------



## blu (28 Giugno 2012)

*Ahahahah*



Tebe ha detto:


> Maleducato!!!
> 
> 
> Hai scritto cosa penso io.
> ...


Il cielo talvolta è rosso
Il miele ha un retrogusto brusco.
Se amo talvolta odio.

Ahahahahahaha

Nun c'è prova' Tebina,il diavolo e l'acqua santa ahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (28 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> questo è un sentire un po' troppo marcato. L'indifferenza la capirei... ma perchè un fastidio così intenso?


Perchè il concetto di esclusività non mi appartiene.
Non voglio essere esclusiva di nessuno e non voglio che qualcuno lo sia per me.

Si può ricondurre al fatto che ho avuto un infanzia con alcune regole dittatoriali e che quindi non sono state superate ma...
Il mio psico ha detto che non è così.
Di vivere tranquilla la  mia allergia all'esclusività perchè in me è sana e non ci sono conflitti di ribellione



(Giuro)


----------



## Eliade (28 Giugno 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ora fai rabbrividire me! :unhappy:


Io ci ho rinunciato, l'accetto come se stessi leggendo un testo in arabo. -.-


----------



## Leda (28 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mentalmente nemmeno 5 minuti.
> 
> Sessualmente non mi pongo nemmeno la domanda perchè non mi interessa con chi fa ginnastica.
> 
> Proprio non capisci...



Tebina, cazzus.

A meno che uno non sia una sex-machine, incontri una tipa al bar, se la trombi nella toilette del bar medesimo e poi tirati su i calzoni la smetta di pensarci, un tradimento è sempre anzitutto mentale.

Guarda te con Manager, ad esempio: quanto tempo hai speso con lui in un motel?
Confronta col tempo dedicato anche solo a scrivere di lui qui (che sarà una percentuale di un tempo ben maggiore).

Manager sta più nella tua testa che tra le tue cosce.


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2012)

secondo me quelli che fanno sesso come ginnastica, senza un minimo di coinvolgimento
 sono pochi.
ma basta leggere di manager...che ginnastica è quella...fisica o mentale?:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mentalmente nemmeno 5 minuti.
> 
> Sessualmente non mi pongo nemmeno la domanda perchè non mi interessa con chi fa ginnastica.
> 
> Proprio non capisci...


mamma mia che tristezza!


----------



## Tebe (28 Giugno 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ora fai rabbrividire me! :unhappy:


ma scusa....sono mesi e mesi che ripeto le stesse cose.

Non è che cambio dalla sera alla mattina in base al ricordo del tradimento o se voglio raccontarmela o meno.

Sono così.
Punto.
Anzi.
Prima di Mattia ero pure peggio!


----------



## Kid (28 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io ci ho rinunciato, l'accetto come se stessi leggendo un testo in arabo. -.-



Mah... sono perplesso.


----------



## Eliade (28 Giugno 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Tebina, cazzus.
> 
> A meno che uno non sia una sex-machine, incontri una tipa al bar, se la trombi nella toilette del bar medesimo e poi tirati su i calzoni la smetta di pensarci, un tradimento è sempre anzitutto mentale.
> 
> ...


Grazie al cielo l'hai scritto tu, perché se lo scrivevo io potevo ritrovarmi un vibratore gigante sotto casa nel giro di poche ore.


----------



## Tebe (28 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> mamma mia che tristezza!


per te.
Io vivo bene.

E sono felice.

Mi spiace che la mia situazione e il mio modo di pensare ti renda triste.
Ma...capisco.
Probabilmente anche io sarei dispiaciuta per te se mi raccontassi che sei stata tradita/o e stai come i pazzi magari dopo un anno.
Non capirei, ma mi farebbe tristezza.


----------



## Leda (28 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Grazie al cielo l'hai scritto tu, perché se lo scrivevo io potevo ritrovarmi un vibratore gigante sotto casa nel giro di poche ore.


L'ho fatto apposta: il mio si è rotto. :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (28 Giugno 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> L'ho fatto apposta: il mio si è rotto. :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (28 Giugno 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> E' un pò comoda messa così... quindi essendo tutto opinabile, pure una assassino potrebbe dire agli altri "io faccio quel che mi pare e non rompete"... ma pace e amore comunque.


abbiamo già affrontato l'argomento io e te in altri ...vediamo...4 3d?

L'assassino è per moralmente non accettabile.
E non lo paragono al traditore.
Tu si.
Oltre a risponderti che non sono la stessa cosa cosa posso dirti?

Mi spiace che la vedi così.


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ecco...ognuno di noi è diverso.
> Ciò che colpisce te può non colpire me e viceversa.
> 
> Stai subendo un tradimento?


E' una vita che combatto! So che lui a modo suo (appunto!) mi ama, ma evidentemente ragiona come te! Per lui e' solo ginnastica penso...


----------



## Kid (28 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Grazie al cielo l'hai scritto tu, perché se lo scrivevo io potevo ritrovarmi un vibratore gigante sotto casa nel giro di poche ore.


Vabbè che il tradimento sia prima di tutto mentale... mi auguro che puro questo non sia opinabile! :mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E' una vita che combatto! So che lui a modo suo (appunto!) mi ama, ma evidentemente ragiona come te! Per lui e' solo ginnastica penso...


si vabbè ma se l'altra persona soffre la ginnastica o si lascia o si lascia la persona con cui sta


----------



## Kid (28 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> abbiamo già affrontato l'argomento io e te in altri ...vediamo...4 3d?
> 
> L'assassino è per moralmente non accettabile.
> E non lo paragono al traditore.
> ...


Sentiamo: e quanta moralità avrebbe un traditore? Vabbè lasciamo perdere, siamo due muri tanto!


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Giugno 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Sentiamo: e quanta moralità avrebbe un traditore? Vabbè lasciamo perdere, siamo due muri tanto!


poverini i traditori sono le vittime... hanno tanto da dare a tutti che il trattenere per se tutto quel ben di Dio sarebbe davvero un peccato. Sono dei benefattori


----------



## Tebe (28 Giugno 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Tebina, cazzus.
> 
> A meno che uno non sia una sex-machine, incontri una tipa al bar, se la trombi nella toilette del bar medesimo e poi tirati su i calzoni la smetta di pensarci, un tradimento è sempre anzitutto mentale.
> 
> ...


Ma non ha importanza quanto tempo sta nelle mie cosce se all'interno della mia coppia va bene.

Quando Mattia mi tradiva era uno stronzo fatto e finito che mi derideva e trattava male.
Aveva fatto entrare lei nella nostra coppia e non era più ginnastica.


Io posso avere anche manager in testa 24 ore al giorno ma non è nella nostra coppia.
Anzi.
Proprio ieri Mattia mi ha detto che stiamo passando uno dei più bei periodi di sempre.

la differenza è tutta qui.

Può fare ciò che vuole.
Ma la coppia e noi sono altro.


----------



## Daniele (28 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Però io ex traditrice ci sono riuscita per anni quindi è possibile


  In vero, un traditore è tale da quando tradisce, anche solo una volta, dopo non potrà mai dire di essere o di poter essere fedele.  Ricordo che Giuda tradiì solo una volta e solo una buona personcina...eppure Giuda è noto come traditore, cavoli, solo una volta!!!! Io metto tutti i traditori alla pari di Giuda, perchè è quella l'essenza del tradimento, non c'è niente di figo o di bello, ti può piacere il....quanto ti pare, ma allora se a me piacesse vedere le persone soffrire, sarebbe giusto che mi mettessi a pestarle solo per godere della loro sofferenza? Ah, non ditemi che nessuno gode nel vedere soffrire gli altri, io godo una cifra nel vedere soffrire chi è mio nemico, provo un piacere che neppure una scopata può darmi.


----------



## blu (28 Giugno 2012)

*E vabe' ginnastica appagante*

Un conto e scherzare sul sesso ginnastica ma un conto è far chiamare ginnastica l'incontro di una vagina e di un pene che si penetrano portando ad un'orgasmo he.
Posso immaginare ma non comprendere che non esista un lato emozionale/sentimentale ma se è cosi' ci sono vari modi di espellere tossine.
E su dai che cazzo non raccontiamola...


----------



## Kid (28 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma non ha importanza quanto tempo sta nelle mie cosce se all'interno della mia coppia va bene.
> 
> Quando Mattia mi tradiva era uno stronzo fatto e finito che mi derideva e trattava male.
> Aveva fatto entrare lei nella nostra coppia e non era più ginnastica.
> ...


Ma Mattia lo sa di Manager? Glie l'hai detto? Altrimenti tutti questi bei discorsi sono ..... aria fritta!


----------



## Tebe (28 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E' una vita che combatto! So che lui a modo suo (appunto!) mi ama, ma evidentemente ragiona come te! Per lui e' solo ginnastica penso...


E allora...
senti.
Non ti sto dicendo che è giusto tradire o no.

Ti sto solo dicendo come ragiono io e a quanto pare tuo marito che tu, essendo diversa, non potrai certamente comprendere ma prova a fidarti.

Se ti ha detto che ti ama. Ti ama.
Io amo il mio compagno (magari di un amore diverso dal tuo che prevedi l'esclusività, ma è sempre amore) e il sesso davvero non è nulla.
Ma proprio nulla.

Però se ti fa stare male, oltre quello che tu puoi sopportare...non devi combatterlo.
E' una vita brutta così.
Lui non cambierà no?
Però dice che ti ama.
Io sono troppo pragmatica.
Guarda i fatti.
Te lo dimostra al di là del tradimento?
E' un uomo presente?

Insomma...la fedeltà è l'unica cosa?

Perchè nessuno se è infelice deve stare con un traditore.
Ricordati.
Tu vivi in funziona tua, non sua.
Mai.


----------



## Tebe (28 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si vabbè ma se l'altra persona soffre la ginnastica o si lascia o si lascia la persona con cui sta


infatti.


----------



## Kid (28 Giugno 2012)

blu ha detto:


> Un conto e scherzare sul sesso ginnastica ma un conto è far chiamare ginnastica l'incontro di una vagina e di un pene che si penetrano portando ad un'orgasmo he.
> Posso immaginare ma non comprendere che non esista un lato emozionale/sentimentale ma se è cosi' ci sono vari modi di espellere tossine.
> E su dai che cazzo non raccontiamola...


Standing ovation... ma perchè non ti registri?


----------



## Tebe (28 Giugno 2012)

blu ha detto:


> Un conto e scherzare sul sesso ginnastica ma un conto è far chiamare ginnastica l'incontro di una vagina e di un pene che si penetrano portando ad un'orgasmo he.
> Posso immaginare ma non comprendere che non esista un lato emozionale/sentimentale ma se è cosi' ci sono vari modi di espellere tossine.
> E su dai che cazzo non raccontiamola...


dai blu.
Non sai ancora come scrivo e i miei paragono allegorici?

Ma è ovvio quello che scrivi...


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2012)

cos'è per te l'intimità di coppia, tebe?


----------



## Tebe (28 Giugno 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma Mattia lo sa di Manager? Glie l'hai detto? Altrimenti tutti questi bei discorsi sono ..... aria fritta!


non ce la faccio kid, davvero.
Anche a questa domanda ti ho già risposto mille volte e per mille volte hai continuto a dirmi che me la racconto eccetera.

Se vuoi io te la riscrivo ma il copione è noto.
Abbiamo già ampiamente sviscerato


----------



## Kid (28 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non ce la faccio kid, davvero.
> Anche a questa domanda ti ho già risposto mille volte e per mille volte hai continuto a dirmi che me la racconto eccetera.
> 
> Se vuoi io te la riscrivo ma il copione è noto.
> Abbiamo già ampiamente sviscerato


Lo so che te l'ho già chiesto e so anche cosa mi hai risposto, per questo te lo ridomando. Perchè se mi dici come l'altra volta che "lui lo sa anche se non glie l'ho detto", casca tutto il palco.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Giugno 2012)

O.T.

ma tebe ve la paga la parcella per la psicanalisi?

:sonar:


----------



## Tebe (28 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> cos'è per te l'intimità di coppia, tebe?




*l'intimità è condividere ciò che sono.*
Mentalmente ed emozionalmente.


Non tutto. Ma molto.
Perchè nessuno condivide tutto.
Non ci credo nemmeno morta.


----------



## Simy (28 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non ce la faccio kid, davvero.
> Anche a questa domanda ti ho già risposto mille volte e per mille volte hai continuto a dirmi che me la racconto eccetera.
> 
> Se vuoi io te la riscrivo ma il copione è noto.
> Abbiamo già ampiamente sviscerato





Kid ha detto:


> Lo so che te l'ho già chiesto e so anche cosa mi hai risposto, per questo te lo ridomando. Perchè se mi dici come l'altra volta che "lui lo sa anche se non glie l'ho detto", casca tutto il palco.


non troverete mai un punto di incontro voi due...... 
secondo me è fatica sulla tastiera sprecata....


----------



## Tebe (28 Giugno 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Lo so che te l'ho già chiesto e so anche cosa mi hai risposto, per questo te lo ridomando. Perchè se mi dici come l'altra volta che "lui lo sa anche se non glie l'ho detto", casca tutto il palco.


Ovvio che ti rispondo mcosì.
Ed è maltrettanto ovvia la tua risposta.
Ed ancora ovvia la mia risposta.

Nulla di nuovo.
E' la mia idea.
Come tu non cambi la tua io non cambio la mia senza motivazioni.

Il palco è solo il tuo. Quello che ti sei costruito.
Il mio va benone anche se non ci credi.

Siamo sempre li.
Io non credo a quello che dici tu e tu non credi a quello che dico io.


Magari fra sei mesi uno dei due avrà cambiato idea.
Niente è immutabile e io lo so bene.

Molto bene


----------



## Kid (28 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non troverete mai un punto di incontro voi due......
> secondo me è fatica sulla tastiera sprecata....


Vabbè ormai vengo qui così poco che posso anche sprecare il tempo....

Ciao tesoro come stai?


----------



## Kid (28 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ovvio che ti rispondo mcosì.
> Ed è maltrettanto ovvia la tua risposta.
> Ed ancora ovvia la mia risposta.
> 
> ...


Se permetti ho smesso di credere al cambiamento delle persone, se non a seguito di forti traumi.


----------



## Simy (28 Giugno 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Vabbè ormai vengo qui così poco che posso anche sprecare il tempo....
> 
> Ciao tesoro come stai?


sto bene grazie!
fa piacere leggerti! 

sono rimasta un post it senza lavoro!


----------



## Tebe (28 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non troverete mai un punto di incontro voi due......
> secondo me è fatica sulla tastiera sprecata....


Infatti.
ma non si arrende....:mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> *l'intimità è condividere ciò che sono.*
> Mentalmente ed emozionalmente.
> 
> 
> ...



E' quello che ho sempre sostenuto anch'io

ci fu un 'interessante discussione col Dottor Manhattan  in proposito

in quel nucleo interiore nasce e vive il _modus _di percepire la fedeltà


----------



## Simy (28 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Infatti.
> ma non si arrende....:mrgreen:


Kid è testardo :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> *l'intimità è condividere ciò che sono.*
> Mentalmente ed emozionalmente.
> 
> 
> ...


ho capito ...ma c'è differenza tra cosa e cosa:singleeye:fanno trecento euro, grazie


----------



## dammi un nome (28 Giugno 2012)

*si tebe ma ..*



Tebe ha detto:


> Ho affrontato questo discorso (che mi fanno TUTTI quelli che non la pensano come me) miliardi di volte su questo forum e dico.
> No. Non è così.
> Il mio gioco seduttivo è il mio modo seduttivo.
> 
> ...




si va bene ma : sedurre ha un significato, e tradire ne ha un altro. non è che si possano utilizzare come sinonimi.


e quindi si seduce, tradendo o non tradendo una terza persona.


----------



## Tebe (28 Giugno 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Se permetti ho smesso di credere al cambiamento delle persone, se non a seguito di forti traumi.


Io invece ci credo.
E non per forti traumi.
Ma per crescita personale.
E io mi ci sento sempre.
In crescita intendo.


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Giugno 2012)

*Le tosto direi*



Simy ha detto:


> Kid è testardo :mrgreen:


blu


----------



## Tebe (28 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho capito ...ma c'è differenza tra cosa e cosa:singleeye:fanno trecento euro, grazie


300 euro?
Sei fuori???

Per cosa???

hai fatto la sfinge!!!!


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *E' quello che ho sempre sostenuto anch'io
> 
> *ci fu un 'interessante discussione col Dottor Manhattan  in proposito
> 
> in quel nucleo interiore nasce e vive il _modus _di percepire la fedeltà


c'è chi nasconde la cresta sulla spesa e chi un paio di amanti:rotfl:


----------



## Kid (28 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io invece ci credo.
> E non per forti traumi.
> Ma per crescita personale.
> E io mi ci sento sempre.
> In crescita intendo.


Per anni ho provato a cambiare una persona e sono arrivato al punto... che sono cambiato io. Ma lei, no.


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E allora...
> senti.
> Non ti sto dicendo che è giusto tradire o no.
> 
> ...


Sai... va a giornate, non sono felice, ma nemmeno infelice. Mi consolo pensando che nessuno è perfetto...
Quello che non riesco proprio a digerire sono le bugie, ma d'altronde capisco che non possa ammettere certe cose.
Quello che invece non ritroverò mai più è la fiducia: una volta che la perdi è per sempre.


----------



## Tebe (28 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> si va bene ma : sedurre ha un significato, e tradire ne ha un altro. non è che si possano utilizzare come sinonimi.
> 
> 
> e quindi si seduce, tradendo o non tradendo una terza persona.


Rispondevo a te.
Sei tu che hai tirato fuori la seduzione in un discorso di tradimento.
Nella mia risposta infatti ti ho scritto che sono cose diverse.

Non riesco a capire cosa vuoi chiedermi allora.
Ripartiamo dalla tua domanda che ti posto sotto.



*eh..lo so...che non hai capito.**

Io credo che tu abbia bisogno di sedurre, di portare attenzione a te stessa, seducere, attraverso tutta quella che sei , scrittura, abiti, pensiero, sesso, tu hai bisogno di portare a te l attenzione degli altri...anche attraverso il sesso, in modalità leggere, per gioco, ma lo fai.



altri lo fanno con altre cose, con platee politiche ad es...

con mezzi diversi...*


----------



## Kid (28 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sai... va a giornate, non sono felice, ma nemmeno infelice. Mi consolo pensando che nessuno è perfetto...
> Quello che non riesco proprio a digerire sono le bugie, ma d'altronde capisco che non possa ammettere certe cose.
> *Quello che invece non ritroverò mai più è la fiducia: una volta che la perdi è per sempre.*


Ma sai... invece l'unica cosa che non mi manca nei confronti di mia moglie è la fiducia.

Mi fido ciecamente. Se dovesse fregarmi di nuovo però... RAUSS!


----------



## Tebe (28 Giugno 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Per anni ho provato a cambiare una persona e sono arrivato al punto... che sono cambiato io. Ma lei, no.


Io non ho mai provato a cambiare  nessuno. E' terribile solo pensarci kid.


----------



## Kid (28 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io non ho mai provato a cambiare  nessuno. E' terribile solo pensarci kid.


Non quando lo fai per il suo bene.


----------



## dammi un nome (28 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Rispondevo a te.
> Sei tu che hai tirato fuori la seduzione in un discorso di tradimento.
> Nella mia risposta infatti ti ho scritto che sono cose diverse.
> 
> ...



tebe, tu hai scritto che seduci non tradendo.




io ti rispondo che si seduce , tradendo o non tradendo. tutto qui.

tu, dal punto di vista oggettivo, se l italiano ( e non la morale ) ha ancora un significato, tu seduci tradendo.


----------



## dammi un nome (28 Giugno 2012)

è solo un puntualizzare non sulla persona, ma sui termini, sull uso dei termini.


----------



## Tebe (28 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sai... va a giornate, non sono felice, ma nemmeno infelice. Mi consolo pensando che nessuno è perfetto...
> Quello che non riesco proprio a digerire sono le bugie, ma d'altronde *capisco che non possa ammettere certe cose.*
> Quello che invece non ritroverò mai più è la fiducia: una volta che la perdi è per sempre.


Ma magari sono cose che non ammette perchè davvero non sono da ammettere...sai...a me ha salvato dopo il tradimento essere stata una traditrice.
Perchè tanti comportamenti sono riuscita a metterli nella giusta dimensione.

La mente dopo viaggia.
Viaggia troppo.
Film infiniti in testa di che cosa sia successo, sia stato fatto, detto....

Non serve.
E la valenza che ne da un fedele è diversa da quella che ne diamo noi diversamente fedeli.

La fiducia..
hai ragione.
Anche io l'ho data totale.
Eppure...

Ma sai che c'è?

Che non ha importanza.
Perchè mi ama e me lo dimostra ogni volta che ci ritroviamo alla sera.

Ma quindi..è un traditore che si è innamorato?
Racconti qualcosa di più se ti va?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Un universo guarda:
> - la comandona
> - quella che si crede di essere chissacchè in realtà non è niente
> - le beghine stronze
> ...


Mi auguro per Kid che non sia così........


----------



## dammi un nome (28 Giugno 2012)

che poi tebe, non senta il sentimento di  tradire pincopalla , è un discorso che appartiene al suo modo di sentire le cose. ma questo è un altro discorso.


----------



## Kid (28 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi auguro per Kid che non sia così........


Soprattutto perchè di aumenti... nemmeno l'ombra! :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (28 Giugno 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Non quando lo fai per il suo bene.


ma ti rendi conto di quello che hai scritto?


----------



## Kid (28 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma ti rendi conto di quello che hai scritto?


Sto parlando di aiutare una persona a superare un suo grosso problema.


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Giugno 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Sto parlando di aiutare una persona a superare un suo grosso problema.


ma questa tebe c'è o ci fa???????????????????????


----------



## Tebe (28 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> *tebe, tu hai scritto che seduci non tradendo.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scusami ma non credo di avere scritto una cosa del genere.
Ho anche cercato nel post ma non ho trovato questo, perchè assolutamente non è il mio pensiero.


Mi dici dove l'ho scritto?
Perchè allora mi sono spiegata male ma...davvero la frase in neretto è lontana dal mio essere.
Non ha senso per me.


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2012)

ma in un rapporto fatto di tanti anni si cambia in due con naturalezza.ci si adatta come un paio  di scarpe che diventano confortevoli.
e che il paragone non sembri la morte della passione, sto dicendo altro.
è fatale che alcune piccole cose si modifichino in funzione dell'altro, niente che ci snaturi ma vivere in coppia vorrà pur dire lasciare spazio e accogliere l'altro.
se mi guardo indietro mi trovo cambiata nell'illusione di essere rimasta sempre quell'incredibile rompicoglioni di sempre.
 e posso cercare di capire il punto di vista di chi non crede nella fedeltà  ma mi rimane impossibile pensare che la profonda intimità di due persone non venga scalfita da emozioni che invadono una sfera tanto sensibile come quella sessuale.
voglio compromettermi definitivamente affermando che l'esclusiva sessuale rende la passione più forte e il senso "di appartenenza" è quanto di più erotico esista.
l'ho detto


----------



## Tebe (28 Giugno 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Sto parlando di aiutare una persona a superare un suo grosso problema.


facendola cambiare contro la sua volontà?


----------



## Simy (28 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> facendola cambiare contro la sua volontà?


ma non credo si tratti di un'imposizione....ha provato ad aiutarla a "cambiare" non le ha puntato una pistola alla tempia


----------



## Tebe (28 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma in un rapporto fatto di tanti anni si cambia in due con naturalezza.ci si adatta come un paio  di scarpe che diventano confortevoli.
> e che il paragone non sembri la morte della passione, sto dicendo altro.
> è fatale che alcune piccole cose si modifichino in funzione dell'altro, niente che ci snaturi ma vivere in coppia vorrà pur dire lasciare spazio e accogliere l'altro.
> se mi guardo indietro mi trovo cambiata nell'illusione di essere rimasta sempre quell'incredibile rompicoglioni di sempre.
> ...


scopo molto meglio adesso con mattia che prima quando ero fedele.

E lui pure.

anche qui.
Punti di vista.

Ho detto pure io.
Con la solita grazia che mi contraddistingue.:mrgreen:


----------



## dammi un nome (28 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho affrontato questo discorso (che mi fanno TUTTI quelli che non la pensano come me) miliardi di volte su questo forum e dico.
> No. Non è così.
> *Il mio gioco seduttivo è il mio modo seduttivo.
> *
> ...



ecco tebe dove lo hai scritto


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Giugno 2012)

*Lei chi?*



Tebe ha detto:


> scopo molto meglio adesso con mattia che prima quando ero fedele.
> 
> E lui pure.
> 
> ...


Lei chi Tebe? L'amante?

blu


----------



## Tebe (28 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma non credo si tratti di un'imposizione....ha provato ad aiutarla a "cambiare" non le ha puntato una pistola alla tempia


ovvio che non un imposizione ma solo il pensiero è...per me sempre....impensabile.


----------



## Kid (28 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> facendola cambiare contro la sua volontà?


Certo, se questo incide sulla sua salute.


----------



## dammi un nome (28 Giugno 2012)

> dammi un nome ha detto:
> 
> 
> > tebe, tu hai scritto che seduci non tradendo.
> ...



ecco, forse mi spiego meglio


----------



## Simy (28 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ovvio che non un imposizione ma solo il pensiero è...per me sempre....impensabile.


dipende dalle situazioni a volte Tebe...anche in questi casi non si può generalizzare....


----------



## Kid (28 Giugno 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Io ho sempre tradito perchè mi mancava qualcosa nel rapporto principale e mi sono sempre chiesta, invece, come fa una persona a rimanere con me e a volere che io resti sebbene sappia che sono infelice...
> Il mio ultimo ragazzo ha fatto di tutto per farmi rimanere, pianti, vittimismo, mi faceva sentire in colpa apposta... è giusto questo? Non era meglio che si adoperava per rendermi felice?
> Così io ero contenta, avrei rinunciato alla persona con cui gli ho messo le corna, e non l'avrei lasciato?
> Il male fatto? Ammesso che lui o lei lo sappiano. Se non lo sanno, nessun male e nessuna separazione. Per il tradito fa molto più male essere mollati.
> ...


Vabbè non a questi livelli, ma il senso è quello... 

Non penso che un traditore possa fare la morale a chi non tradisce, tutto qui.


----------



## Tebe (28 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ecco tebe dove lo hai scritto



non ci stiamo capendo.

La mia risposta era perchè tu mi hai scritto che 


I*o credo che tu abbia bisogno di sedurre, di portare attenzione a te stessa, *_*seducere, attraverso tutta quella che sei , scrittura, abiti, pensiero, sesso, tu hai bisogno di portare a te l attenzione degli altri...anche attraverso il sesso, in modalità leggere, per gioco, ma lo fai.*


_ma si parlava di tradimento e ti dicevo che erano due cose diverse e tu invece di parlare di tradimento l'hai messa sulla seduttività dando la tua interpretazione al mio essere infedele. Che non c'entra nulla

Infatti ti ho chiesto cosa centrasse la mia seduttività visto che si parlava del tradimento e del fatto che non lo sentissi come un valore


Dov'è l'intoppo nella comunicazione tra me e te?


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> *scopo molto meglio *adesso con mattia che prima quando ero fedele.
> 
> E lui pure.
> 
> ...


miiiii


----------



## Kid (28 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> miiiii


:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Giugno 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Io ho sempre tradito perchè mi mancava qualcosa nel rapporto principale e mi sono sempre chiesta, invece, come fa una persona a rimanere con me e a volere che io resti sebbene sappia che sono infelice...
> Il mio ultimo ragazzo ha fatto di tutto per farmi rimanere, pianti, vittimismo, mi faceva sentire in colpa apposta... è giusto questo? Non era meglio che si adoperava per rendermi felice?
> Così io ero contenta, avrei rinunciato alla persona con cui gli ho messo le corna, e non l'avrei lasciato?
> Il male fatto? Ammesso che lui o lei lo sappiano. Se non lo sanno, nessun male e nessuna separazione. Per il tradito fa molto più male essere mollati.
> ...


Scusa ma... a me sta cosa sa di supercazzola. Uno può fare tutti i ricatti morali(credimi, ci hanno provato) che vuole... ma io se devo andare vado. Tanto se resto siamo infelici in due. Come il medico pietoso... che uccide l'ammalato... in realtà non è pietoso, ma per fare un'amputazione ci vuole fegato.


----------



## Tebe (28 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> miiiii


maddai...perchè ti stupisci ancora delle mie risposte?


----------



## Simy (28 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Scusa ma... a me sta cosa sa di supercazzola. Uno può fare tutti i ricatti morali(credimi, ci hanno provato) che vuole... ma io se devo andare vado. Tanto se resto siamo infelici in due. Come il medico pietoso... che uccide l'ammalato... in realtà non è pietoso, ma per fare un'amputazione ci vuole fegato.


:up:


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Giugno 2012)

*E lui pure...*

'Azzo avevo letto e lei pure...

Ho le travecole mejo 8alla Stermi)anda'.
Buona serata a todos.

blu


----------



## Kid (28 Giugno 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Certo che no, però nella valutazione delle corna, bisogna pensare anche al "tradimento" del tradito, se c'è stato.
> Io rimango basita quando sento persone che non accetterebbero mai di perdonare un tradimento però altre cose le perdonerebbero... tipo le mani addosso (a scopo violento e non ricreativo...), una suocera troppo invadente non messa a posto, un partner che non lavora... un partner che trascura l'altro facendolo sentire una cacca... un partner che non c'è quando tu hai davvero bisogno!
> 
> Anche questi sono... tradimenti.


Ma certo, ci mancherebbe altro. 

Ma al tradimento c'è SEMPRE un'alternativa. E' troppo semplice per me dire "è anche colpa sua".

E guarda che io sono stato il primo degli stronzi eh.


----------



## Tebe (28 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> dipende dalle situazioni a volte Tebe...anche in questi casi non si può generalizzare....


no no certo.
Lo so.
Ma infatti...anche io nel passato ho tentato di modificare persone.

Disfatte proprio.
Ora me ne guardo bene e decido cosa posso sopportarare IO e non mi aspetto cambi coatti.

Se vengono naturalmente meglio, se non vengono vuol dire che ho giudicato soportabile per me il lato o i lati negativi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Giugno 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Non è il ricatto in sè che mi ha fatto restare fino a ieri. E' la PROMESSA di cambiare, di migliorare.
> Solo chiacchiere
> Però uno si fida, quando c'è l'affetto e la complicità con una persona.


Bene... se sono solo chiacchere... prendi su e vai via no? Non puoi dare agli altri la responsabilità delle tue azioni. Abbiano sempre una seconda opzione.


----------



## free (28 Giugno 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Io ho sempre tradito perchè mi mancava qualcosa nel rapporto principale e mi sono sempre chiesta, invece, come fa una persona a rimanere con me e a volere che io resti sebbene sappia che sono infelice...
> Il mio ultimo ragazzo ha fatto di tutto per farmi rimanere, pianti, vittimismo, mi faceva sentire in colpa apposta... è giusto questo? Non era meglio che si adoperava per rendermi felice?
> Così io ero contenta, avrei rinunciato alla persona con cui gli ho messo le corna, e non l'avrei lasciato?
> Il male fatto? Ammesso che lui o lei lo sappiano. Se non lo sanno, nessun male e nessuna separazione. Per il tradito fa molto più male essere mollati.
> ...



scusa, ma se eri così infelice, per quale motivo stavi con lui?


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Giugno 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Io ho sempre tradito perchè mi mancava qualcosa nel rapporto principale e mi sono sempre chiesta, invece, come fa una persona a rimanere con me e a volere che io resti sebbene sappia che sono infelice...
> Il mio ultimo ragazzo ha fatto di tutto per farmi rimanere, pianti, vittimismo, mi faceva sentire in colpa apposta... è giusto questo? Non era meglio che si adoperava per rendermi felice?
> Così io ero contenta, avrei rinunciato alla persona con cui gli ho messo le corna, e non l'avrei lasciato?
> Il male fatto? Ammesso che lui o lei lo sappiano. Se non lo sanno, nessun male e nessuna separazione. Per il tradito fa molto più male essere mollati.
> ...


é quello che penso ma certo un traditore non può pensarla così: sempre che pensi


----------



## Simy (28 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Bene... se sono solo chiacchere... prendi su e vai via no? Non puoi dare agli altri la responsabilità delle tue azioni. *Abbiano sempre una seconda opzione*.


Riquoto! :up:


----------



## Daniele (28 Giugno 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Se permetti ho smesso di credere al cambiamento delle persone, se non a seguito di forti traumi.


Io so che è così, io sono cambiato per quel forte trauma, adesso sono una bella larva umana.


----------



## Daniele (28 Giugno 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Perchè io LO SO che sono solo chiacchiere, conoscendo il mio pollo  Sicuramente ci sono persone di buona fede che ci mettono molto prima di smettere di fidarsi... E quindi per non lasciare e per non essere infelici allo stesso tempo, preferiscono tradire. E' la scelta più logica per non fare... scelte!


  Lo sai che il tradimento visto così è una vendetta? E' una sorta di ripicca violenta per quello che uno non è...scusa ma è meschino. Per non essere infelici e non lasciare (e quindi far soffrire e soffrire un poco) è meglio usare violenza? Ammazza che insegnamento del cazzo, pensa che alzare le mani contro il partner è esattamento uguale a quello che dici di fare...ma forse tu non sai cosa significa la sofferenza psicologica, è quella che ti ferma, è quella che ti blocca, è quella che ti fa perdere un lavoro, dimmi tu, non è allora violenza? Allora esistono gradi di violenza? Quelli accettabili e quelli no?  Mi spiace, te la racconti alla grande, almeno sii conscia di questo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Giugno 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Perchè io LO SO che sono solo chiacchiere, conoscendo il mio pollo
> Sicuramente ci sono persone di buona fede che ci mettono molto prima di smettere di fidarsi... E quindi per non lasciare e per non essere infelici allo stesso tempo, preferiscono tradire.
> E' la scelta più logica per non fare... scelte!


Ma non stai dicendo di voler fare la stessa cosa pure tu?
stai scrivendo dappertutto che il tuo moroso ti rende infelice ed è colpa sua se vuoi tradirlo con il tuo ex? Tarapia Tapioco? Come se fosse antani per due?


----------



## Daniele (28 Giugno 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Noi non pensiamo, scopiamo solo.


Guarda che i traditori non pensano, è noto, perchè se no si curerebbero un poco delle conseguenze delle loro azioni.


----------



## stellina (28 Giugno 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Certo che no, però nella valutazione delle corna, bisogna pensare anche al "tradimento" del tradito, se c'è stato.
> Io rimango basita quando sento persone che non accetterebbero mai di perdonare un tradimento però altre cose le perdonerebbero... *tipo le mani addosso (a scopo violento e non ricreativo...), una suocera troppo invadente non messa a posto, un partner che non lavora... un partner che trascura l'altro facendolo sentire una cacca... un partner che non c'è quando tu hai davvero bisogno!*
> 
> Anche questi sono... tradimenti.


:up:
credo che mancare di rispetto al coniuge sia disdicevole... se mi manchi di rispetto allora vai e tradiscimi sessualmente pure... non sei più un mio problema il peggior tradimento lo hai già fatto!
specifico anche che l'utente non registrato che ha aperto il 3d firmandosi stellina non sono io...


----------



## Daniele (28 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma non stai dicendo di voler fare la stessa cosa pure tu?
> stai scrivendo dappertutto che il tuo moroso ti rende infelice ed è colpa sua se vuoi tradirlo con il tuo ex? Tarapia Tapioco? Come se fosse antani per due?


Carissima, supercazzola, supercazzola!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Carissima, supercazzola, supercazzola!!!


prematurata. A destra, per due.


----------



## Tubarao (28 Giugno 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Alla fine ho pensato... ma cazzo io rinuncio a vedere l'amore della mia vita (il mio ex) per lui che mi tratta come una sua proprietà, una ragazzina, oltre a fare il porco in giro e cercare di farmela sotto il naso??? Eh no...


Toy, ma qui sopra, parli della stessa persona di cui parli qui sotto ?



ToyGirl ha detto:


> In più, mi sto innamorando davvero della persona con cui sto da due anni... Mi rendo conto che sono felice con lui. Ci sto davvero bene. Ridiamo, scherziamo, facciamo l'amore. Siamo sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda su tutto. Non è uno che succhia le mie energie come un parassita, come faceva il mio ex... A lui piace vedermi felice e serena. In più il sesso migliora sempre...
> 
> [cut]
> 
> Mi devo rassegnare al fatto che quello che io vorrei da lui non lo avrò mai e dovrei aprire la mia vita davvero alla persona con cui sto adesso, che senza sforzi mi rende felice. Mi fa stare bene così com'è naturalmente.


Per me te c'hai più problemi di un libro di geometria........


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Toy, ma qui sopra, parli della stessa persona di cui parli qui sotto ?
> 
> 
> 
> Per me te c'hai più problemi di un libro di geometria........


non sono la sola ad essere confusa, eh?


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Giugno 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Apposta ho accannato il mio ragazzo ed  ho deciso di stare per i cazzi miei per un po', per capire cosa voglio


quanti anni hai?


----------



## Leda (28 Giugno 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Non sono affatto d'accordo con il tuo paragone. Il tradimento, prima di tutto, esiste solo SE scoperto... Finchè non viene scoperto, sarà meschino, egoista, quello che ti pare, ma NON da' dolore come sicuramente lo fa la violenza fisica o mentale.
> E ugualmente NON è una ripicca. Come faccio a vendicarmi se lui/lei non lo sa???



Sono basita!
E' come dire che se ammazzi qualcuno non sei un assassino finchè non scoprono il cadavere!


Manca totalmente una rappresentazione interna dell'_altro_, che esiste solo in funzione dei propri bisogni.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Giugno 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Veramente l'ho fatto ma ho smesso ieri, dato che ho lasciato il mio moroso.
> 
> Comunque... non gli ho dato la colpa esclusiva, ci mancherebbe! Ma se mi avesse dimostrato vero amore, più fatti e meno promesse, avrei rinunciato a tradirlo, anche se per amore.


Il momento è grave, no dico nella misura in cui il prezzo delle uova ha toccato vertici da capogiro fagocitando l'inflazione secondo la logica alienante del consumismo.


----------



## Daniele (28 Giugno 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Io lo trovo un comportamento infantile ma equo e, onde evitare ciò, preferisco dare il massimo alla persona di cui sono innamorata per evitare di avere le corna. Magari facessero tutti così.......


Sai, la prima volta che fui cornificato era perchè non davo il massimo...ci ho creduto anche io che i miei errori fossero banalmente quelli e fidati, con quella dopo ho dato tutto quello che potevo, il motivo del suo tradimento fu semplice e bestiale, voleva piacere ad un altro uomo che non fossi io...perchè io c'ero sempre, perchè era scontato che a me piacesse.

Che dirti, guarda che il tradimento è tale che sia scoperto o che non sia scoperto, cioè quando una persona ha un tumore lo ha anche se non lo sa e lo ha anche dopo che lo scopre, ma il risultato è il medesimo...una bella situazione di cacca.

L'albero che cade nel bisco senza che nessuno lo sente fa rumore, fa sempre rumore anche se una persona non lo sentirà, perchè l'onda d'urto esisterà a prescindere, quindi nella vita è meglio essere esseri umani che struzzi, cosa ti piace essere?


----------



## Leda (28 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il momento è grave, no dico nella misura in cui il prezzo delle uova ha toccato vertici da capogiro fagocitando l'inflazione secondo la logica alienante del consumismo.


E' un punto di snodo critico, in cui l'ineffabile rincorre l'acritico secondo una logica asintotica.


----------



## Daniele (28 Giugno 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Paragoni un omicidio, azione più che attiva verso una persona, ad un'azione, il tradimento, che non colpisce in alcun modo il soggetto passivo finchè questo non ne viene a conoscenza.
> 
> Il proprio compagno può essere la causa o una delle cause del tradimento ma quest'ultimo è una cosa PER SE' STESSI!
> 
> Non confondete un atto violento e un male con un atto di egoismo!


No, da sopravvissuto quale io sono lei paragona l'omicidio per chi rimane in vita, qualche stronzo parente come un figlio, una moglie o un marito e che perde il proprio caro per mano di qualcuno che magari gli dice anche "condoglianze", perchè quello non sarà l'assassino fino a che non sapranno che è l'assassino? L'assassino è l'assassino, permane così.
Il tradimento è un atto attivo contro la fiducia, uccide la fiducia e la persona che ne subisce le conseguenze non ne è messa a conoscenza, è un atto di viltà, di stronzaggine e di cattiveria pura e te lo dico da chi ha subito due tradimenti da due donnicciole puttanelle e da figlio che ha perso il prorpio padre per mano di un tizio con la pistola.


----------



## free (28 Giugno 2012)

che vuol dire

_ ho accannato il mio ragazzo

_non l'ho mai sentito


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Giugno 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> E' un punto di snodo critico, in cui l'ineffabile rincorre l'acritico secondo una logica asintotica.


da che parte?


----------



## Tubarao (28 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il momento è grave, no dico nella misura in cui il prezzo delle uova ha toccato vertici da capogiro fagocitando l'inflazione secondo la logica alienante del consumismo.


Anche un

_A Mafà, c'ho certi cazzi, che manco te che sei pratica........... _

non ce lo vedo male 


Da oggi Sbriciolata gode della mia stima incondizionata....non che ieri non ce l'avesse...ma oggi deppiù


----------



## Daniele (28 Giugno 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> A me piace avere la coscienza a posto e voglio anche che la persona che mi stia accanto ce l'abbia...
> 
> Io sono di fondo una persona molto buona, che quando incontra una persona davvero a posto, non le farebbe mai del male ed anzi, apprezzo tantissimo chi sa dare tanto, essendo io stessa così...
> 
> Il resto del mondo... MAH. Non mi faccio tanti scrupoli.


Allora non sei una persona buona, una persona buona lo è a prescindere da quello che sente soggettivamente, tu giudichi con chi devi essere buona o no e visto che nessuno sarà mai ai tuoi canoni di interesse, perchè ogni persona ti darà delusione (tutti deludono prima o poi) tu sarai sempre malvagia.

Ricorda, solo chi si fa scrupoli per il prossimo è realmente buono.


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2012)

accannato? ma come parliii? le parole sono importanti
continuiamo così, facciamoci del male:unhappy:


----------



## Tubarao (28 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> che vuol dire
> 
> _ ho accannato il mio ragazzo
> 
> _non l'ho mai sentito


E' tipico Romano. Vuol dire: Lasciato. 

Se semo accannati. Ci siamo lasciati. 

Accanname. Lasciami in pace.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Anche un
> 
> _A Mafà, c'ho certi cazzi, che manco te che sei pratica........... _
> 
> ...


you too:kiss:


----------



## Tubarao (28 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> you too:kiss:


Potrei citarlo a memoria quel film


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> you too:kiss:


ma la finisci di fare la sciocchina in giro?:mrgreen:


----------



## free (28 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' tipico Romano. Vuol dire: Lasciato.
> 
> Se semo accannati. Ci siamo lasciati.
> 
> Accanname. Lasciami in pace.



denghiù!

qua cannare vuol dire bocciare o sbagliare


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Vuoi darmi *anche uno schiaffo?* Chiedo venia, la prossima volta dirò "lasciato".


brava, mi hai azzeccato la citazione
promossa
centocinquanta euro


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma la finisci di fare la sciocchina in giro?:mrgreen:


scherzi? E' LETTERATURA!


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> scherzi? E' LETTERATURA!


però fai la svenevole:sonar:


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Giugno 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> *Vuoi darmi anche uno schiaffo? *Chiedo venia, la prossima volta dirò "lasciato".


ho l'impressione che tu ti senta un po' troppo vittima predestinata... tranquilla, Minerva è una signora,non picchia... spara ma non picchia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> però fai la svenevole:sonar:


Con Tuba? figuriamoci... potrebbe esser mio.. ehm... nipote.


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Con Tuba? figuriamoci... potrebbe esser mio.. ehm... nipote.


zia o nonna?
comunque non mi hai riconosciuto nanni moretti
bocciata
quattrocento euro


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> zia o nonna?
> comunque non mi hai riconosciuto nanni moretti
> bocciata
> quattrocento euro


non ti pago perchè l'avevo riconosciuto.Sempre che fosse voluto. Ma intendevo comunque sottolineare una cosuccia...


----------



## melania (28 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma in un rapporto fatto di tanti anni si cambia in due con naturalezza.ci si adatta come un paio  di scarpe che diventano confortevoli.
> e che il paragone non sembri la morte della passione, sto dicendo altro.
> è fatale che alcune piccole cose si modifichino in funzione dell'altro, niente che ci snaturi ma vivere in coppia vorrà pur dire lasciare spazio e accogliere l'altro.
> se mi guardo indietro mi trovo cambiata nell'illusione di essere rimasta sempre quell'incredibile rompicoglioni di sempre.
> ...


L'hai detto...e non credo si potesse meglio..davvero.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Giugno 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> No, non era voluto. Non ho mai visto Palombella rossa.


rilassati. Ma dove la fai la doccia, nei box della ferrari?


----------



## Tebe (28 Giugno 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Sono basita!
> E' come dire che se ammazzi qualcuno non sei un assassino finchè non scoprono il cadavere!
> 
> 
> Manca totalmente una rappresentazione interna dell'_altro_, che esiste solo in funzione dei propri bisogni.


sono rimasta un pò basita pure io...ed è tutto detto.

ma secondo me non lo fa apposta.
Sembra molto giovane. Ancora in esplorazione...


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> sono rimasta un pò basita pure io...ed è tutto detto.
> 
> ma secondo me non lo fa apposta.
> Sembra molto giovane. Ancora in esplorazione...


se se la racconta così adesso che è giovane, aspettiamo che arrivi all'età dei compromessi...


----------



## Tebe (28 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se se la racconta così adesso che è giovane, aspettiamo che arrivi all'età dei *compromessi.*..


tanto quelli arrivano per tutti.
O soccombi. O ti adegui.






Io adeguo di brutto
meglio viva che soccombuta


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> tanto quelli arrivano per tutti.
> O soccombi. O ti adegui.
> 
> 
> ...


... Minerva è già svenuta di là, non esageriamo.


----------



## Tebe (28 Giugno 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Siete più inquietanti voi che paragonate un omicidio alle corna...
> 
> Comunque ho esplorato abbastanza per volere la retta via, però resto della mia idea. Non può far male qualcosa che per l'altro NON ESISTE.
> 
> ...



No aspetta.Io non paragono l'omicidio alle corna, ci mancherebbe. Ma proprio per niente.

Essendo un egocentrica che vede il tradimento in maniera personale, mi ha colpito leggerti così decisa.
Solo questo.

Poi continuando a leggere mi sono accorta che sei ancora molto arrabbiata e come dici tu rancorosa quindi.
Ho capito meglio il tuo pensiero.


----------



## Tebe (28 Giugno 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> No, mi è passata  Però, proprio per quello che ho provato io, so che raccontare un tradimento a volte è una grande cavolata, specie se lasci il tuo partner. A quel punto diventa solo una cattiveria gratuita, mi sbaglio?


ma su questo sono in accordo con te.
Personalmente, a meno che non mi colgano sul fatto, io non lo direi. Nè prima. Ne dopo.

Dopo poi.
A che scopo?
Per ferire credo.


----------



## Simy (28 Giugno 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Siete più inquietanti voi che paragonate un omicidio alle corna...
> 
> Comunque ho esplorato abbastanza per volere la retta via, però resto della mia idea. Non può far male qualcosa che per l'altro NON ESISTE.
> 
> ...



ah bè....mo quelli strani siamo noi.....


----------



## Sole (28 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> la fedeltà non si crede, si *sente.*
> 
> a mio modesto parrrerre.:mrgreen:


Molto, molto vero.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> E' un pò comoda messa così... quindi essendo tutto opinabile, pure una assassino potrebbe dire agli altri "io faccio quel che mi pare e non rompete"... ma pace e amore comunque.


Kid...non è così.
Io ti dico sono un assassino.
Usciamo a cena.
Ok.
Tu oserai alzare la voce contro di me?
Io ti sparo.
Tu muori.
Tu scemo che sei uscito con un assassino no?

Se esco con Tebe e lei mi vuole...
Non posso farmi la figura di quello che non ci sta eh?
Anzi devo riuscire a dare il meglio di me no?
Ti pare?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Soprattutto perchè di aumenti... nemmeno l'ombra! :mrgreen:


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Visto? Lei ha cambiato te...ahahahahah...
TU non ci sei riuscito!
Benvenuto nel pazzo mondo dei mariti!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Zodyako (28 Giugno 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Vale lo stesso per il tradito.
> 
> Quando il tuo partner, con il cuore in mano, ti dice per l'ennesima volta che vuole USCIRE invece di passare weekend interi a letto a guardare la televisione e TU NON lo ascolti, vuol dire che non te ne frega un cazzo delle sue esigenze.
> 
> ...


Ma ti obbliga qualcuno a starci insieme? 

La crisi di una coppia e' quasi sempre colpa di entrambi, ma il tradimento e' una scelta individuale di cui il tradito non ha colpe. Nessuna cultura antica o moderna ammette il tradimento. La vita e' una catena di avvenimenti imprevisti. Ci rubano la macchina ci incazziamo, ma non conosciamo il futuro, non sappiamo se ci saremmo morti in quella macchina, se il ladro ci ha salvati. Tradire e mentire impedisce al tradito la presa di coscienza della realtà dei fatti, ne altera il percorso di avvenimenti impresti. Vive una vita che non é reale. Le bugie sono una contaminazione degli eventi. Uno vive convinto di avere fatto della strada, poi scopre che in realtà correva su un tapis rulant.

La viltà del tradimento si esplicita nel non essere assolutamente necessario. Nessuno ci obbliga a stare con una persona. Chi coltiva il tradimento coltiva il falimento, e sarebbero cazzi suoi se non fosse che coinvolge persone che non condividono uno stile di vita improntato al nulla.

S*B


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Giugno 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Ma si, perchè questo forum è dedicato al tradimento. Se uno è contrario o non capisce, che si iscrive a fare? Solo per il gusto di mettersi su un piedistallo e ricordare a chi sbaglia che è un coglione? Lo sappiamo già da soli...



Dedicato al tradimento, sì.
Fatto e subito. Mai dimenticarlo questo. 
Serve a capire che chi legge può essere in questo stesso istante nel pieno del dolore causato da una persona cara che li ha traditi.

Si può essere tranquillamente traditori convinti qua, basta non avere un passo troppo pesante.


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Giugno 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> A me piace avere la coscienza a posto e voglio anche che la persona che mi stia accanto ce l'abbia...
> 
> Io sono di fondo una persona molto buona, che quando incontra una persona davvero a posto, non le farebbe mai del male ed anzi, apprezzo tantissimo chi sa dare tanto, essendo io stessa così...
> 
> Il resto del mondo... MAH. Non mi faccio tanti scrupoli.


Spero che mentre scrivi ridi, che lo fai solo per giocare e allora continua se ti fa felice

 in caso contrario saresti  inquietante, con una forte forma di schizofrenia  usi psicofarmaci?  
 nel caso di risposta affermativa smetti subito!


 Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Giugno 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Sono solo brutalmente sincera. Buona con i buoni. Pessima con chi è stronzo. Non è schizofrenia, è sopravvivenza.


In questo caso direi "diversamente sincera",  ma che segno sei gemelli?  in quel caso si spiegherebbe tutto.


Maurizio


----------



## dammi un nome (29 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non ci stiamo capendo.
> 
> La mia risposta era perchè tu mi hai scritto che
> 
> ...



non è un problema di comunicazione,ma di disposizione a capire perchè vince la voglia di affermare te stessa attraverso_ relazioni ginniche_ , mi pare che tu le chiami cosi, piuttosto che il desiderio di non fare del male al tuo ragazzo.


invidio ( benevolmente ) questa tua disinvoltura.


----------



## tebina (29 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> non è un problema di comunicazione,ma di disposizione a capire perchè vince la voglia di affermare te stessa attraverso_ relazioni ginniche_ , mi pare che tu le chiami cosi, piuttosto che il desiderio di non fare del male al tuo ragazzo.
> 
> 
> invidio ( benevolmente ) questa tua disinvoltura.


affermare me stessa attraverso relazioni ginniche?
Si. E' sempre un problema di comunicazione.
Perchè davvero fermarsi a questo è...riduttivo.
Ma posso dirti con sincerità  che affermo mè stessa nel mio lavoro. nelle responsabilità di cui mi faccio carico ogni giorno.
E tutta un altra serie di cose che nulla hanno a che fare con quello che affermi.

Semplicemente perchè non sei me.
E non vivi la mia vita. e non l'hai vissuta.
E  sai bene che quello che appare quasi mai è il dentro di una persona.
O magari anche si.
ma per affermarlo, la conoscenza deve essere un pochino più stretta non credi?


----------



## Kid (29 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> In questo caso direi *"diversamente sincera"*,  ma che segno sei gemelli?  in quel caso si spiegherebbe tutto.
> 
> 
> Maurizio


No dai, non se ne può più di questi termini ad personam.


----------



## sienne (29 Giugno 2012)

Ciao Maurizio,

tu credi di offendere, dando dello schizofrenico a qualcuno? 

ti voglio raccontare una cosa ...

anni fa all'università di Basilea un professore (esperto nel settore) spiegò ...

che non tutti possono ammalarsi di schizofrenia ... non tutti possiedono un alta intelligenza. 
si hai capito bene. colpisce le persone troppo intelligenti ... persone con pensieri troppo complessi 
... e colpisce l'1% della popolazione mondiale ... 

certo, per chi ne è affetto non consola ... 

avvolte credo ... che malati siano il resto ... 

sienne


----------



## Daniele (29 Giugno 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Comunque ho esplorato abbastanza per volere la retta via, però resto della mia idea. Non può far male qualcosa che per l'altro NON ESISTE.
> 
> Quanti matrimoni si sono salvati perchè ci si è fatti una scappatella o una relazione breve senza dirlo??
> 
> E dai, come siete moralisti.


Ti racconto un paio di cose e forse capirai. Quando tradisci devi dare per scontato che verrai scoperto, non che non verrai scoperto, perchè le pianificazioni le si fanno sempre sulla condizione peggiorativa. Tradire  e nascondere tutto si può fare solo in un caso, per una sola volta con una persona di cui non conosci neppure il nome...se hai una coscienza che te lo permette, se solo conosci quella persona bisogna dare per scontato che si ripeterà la cosa e che prima o poi ti lascerai dietro delle prove. 
La mia prima lei andò a letto con il suo stronzone almeno un anno prima che ci lasciassimo, lei non mi toglieva nulla a tuo modo di vedere, in verità era diventata insopportabile, ma chi tradisce non si rende conto che o diventa insopportabile o troppo amabile e fa venire dei seri dubbi a chi vuole vedere la verità.
Per poterla fare franca devi essere senza emozioni, ma il tradiimento cosa è se non la ricerca di emozioni? Io posso tradire, ne ho le possibilità ed ho il carattere anemozionale che serve all'occasione, io provo così poco che non hai idea, ma allo stesso tempo essendo così non provo piacere nel sesso, lo faccio per la mia compagna, lo faccio perchè a lei piace, lo faccio perchè a me piace vederla felice e un 10% delòle volte provo qualcosa anche io, ma del resto, esiste di meglio.

Che vita di merda vero? Io sono diventato così dopo l'ultimo tradimento, lei mi tradiì la bellezza di 3 volte, cosa vuoi che sia, ma so il nome, so l'indirizzo del tizio e conosco anche la targa dellla sua fottutissima Lupo, potevo perdonarla se lei non ci avesse manco parlato, se si fosse svenduta come una mignotta per avere quello che voleva e non avesse cercato di farsi passare la cosa come una cosa che è successa, perchè non è successa così per caso, è stata orchestrata.

Io non le ho perdonato che quando poteva confessarmi la cosa e provare un minimo di dolore non lo ha fatto, che ha cercato di negare tutto non per proteggermi, ma per proteggere la figura che lei aveva dellla brava ragazza, che mi ha fatto implodere la rabbia per non distruggere quella visione di sè davanti ai suoi familiari.

Ragazza  giocattolo, sei disposta a prenderti le tue responsabilità di un tradimento scoperto? Sei disposta ad accettare che ogni persona prenderà il tradimento soggettivamente e non come lo prendresti tu e dovrai per forza risolvere la cosa se non vuoi essere una merdaccia di persona? La mia ex non credeva che io potessi morire per quello che ha fatto...sono vivo per miracolo, solo per miracolo.

Valuta bene le tue azioni, ma dalle tue parole tu non sembri avere più di 23 anni.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ... ma come cavolo fate a tradire la fiducia di chi si è totalmente fidato di voi? Siete consapevoli che verrete lasciati con molta probabilità? avete idea del male che fate? perchè lo fate?
> Stellina


Ieri ho letto questa tua domanda e non sapevo che rispondere, questa mattina ci provo.

Quante volte mi sono fatto questa domanda! e tante sono le risposte, tutte diverse tutte uguali e tutte senza senso.

Emozioni e situazioni che volenti o nolenti si installano tra i due traditori, alcune volte questi aiutati da una birra, alcune volte aiutati da situazioni familiari non ottime, alcune volte da volontà proprie volute e desiderate, alcune volte il miscuglio di questi e sicuramente di altro ancora. Tutto riporta comunque ad un unica risposta che dice, è sbagliato e non si deve tradire la fiducia del partner. 

Una cosa comunque devo dirla, reduce da un tradimento di due anni fa circa, il mio percorso è stato a dir poco estenuante e doloroso, e da circa tre mesi quello che prova un tradito è lontano mille miglia,ci sono i ricordi, e ci sta nel mezzo anche un mio tradimento. In questo momento ricordo la forte volontà che avevo nel voler ritornare indietro e dare a me stesso ed a mia moglie quell'amore romantico a cui credevo, e questo fa parte dell'ultimo percorso doloroso affrontato da me e fallito "giustamente", rimane adesso un uomo che si sente molto più maturo e forte, una persona capace di dare amore e nonostante tutto avere quella mentalità forte da accettare qualsiasi cosa possa succede nel futuro, sia questo che riguardi mia moglie che me stesso. Forse in parte si è rotto quello stato emozionale dove al di sopra di tutto ci stava soltanto l'amore, mentre ora oltre quello ci sta ben altro, ci sta la persona vista come individuo, ci sta la persona che va avanti perseguendo adesso la sua vita in maniera diversa e migliore. 

Ora detto ciò rifletto e dico, solo alla mia morte potrò capire cosa sia migliore, essere traditi e svegliarsi o rimanere con quella concezione che di base era sbagliata nella mia vita e credo anche in quelle persone a cui credevano nell'amore romantico. ( le virgole mettetele voi)


----------



## Daniele (29 Giugno 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Una persona che ti ama veramente non ti permette nemmeno di mettergli le corna.


Sbagli allla grande, sbagli da morire.
La mia ex non aveva disagi con me, li aveva con se stessa, eppure per risolvere il suo problema di autostima si è dovuta prendere il salsiccino del Todino. LO sai che esistono le parole? Lo sai che il più delle volte che le donne esternano un disagio lo fanno in un modo così polite da essere non diretto ed alquanto incomprensibile? Lo sai che quando c'è un disagio sarebbe il caso di risolverlo da soli e non darsi dellle scuse che l'altro deve accorgersene e deve fare qualcosa? Impara che sei sola nella vita e che morirai sola, questa è l'unica realtà che ti è concessa.


----------



## Minerva (29 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ieri ho letto questa tua domanda e non sapevo che rispondere, questa mattina ci provo.
> 
> Quante volte mi sono fatto questa domanda! e tante sono le risposte, tutte diverse tutte uguali e tutte senza senso.
> 
> ...


smettiamola di parlare di amore romantico in riferimento alla semplicità di un amore sincero, onesto e corretto.
amore che può calare o sbandare ma lo fa comunicando i propri sentimenti, dubbi ed emozioni.
non è quello degli adolescenti ma proprio prerogativa di maturità personale e di coppia.


----------



## Annuccia (29 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ti racconto un paio di cose e forse capirai. Quando tradisci devi dare per scontato che verrai scoperto, non che non verrai scoperto, perchè le pianificazioni le si fanno sempre sulla condizione peggiorativa. Tradire e nascondere tutto si può fare solo in un caso, per una sola volta con una persona di cui non conosci neppure il nome...se hai una coscienza che te lo permette, se solo conosci quella persona bisogna dare per scontato che si ripeterà la cosa e che prima o poi ti lascerai dietro delle prove.
> La mia prima lei andò a letto con il suo stronzone almeno un anno prima che ci lasciassimo, lei non mi toglieva nulla a tuo modo di vedere, in verità era diventata insopportabile, ma chi tradisce non si rende conto che o diventa insopportabile o troppo amabile e fa venire dei seri dubbi a chi vuole vedere la verità.
> Per poterla fare franca devi essere senza emozioni, ma il tradiimento cosa è se non la ricerca di emozioni? Io posso tradire, ne ho le possibilità ed ho il carattere anemozionale che serve all'occasione, io provo così poco che non hai idea, ma allo stesso tempo essendo così non provo piacere nel sesso, lo faccio per la mia compagna, lo faccio perchè a lei piace, lo faccio perchè a me piace vederla felice e un 10% delòle volte provo qualcosa anche io, ma del resto, esiste di meglio.
> 
> ...





credevo che questo 3D si intitolasse: a tutti i traditori..."
asp che rileggo...si infatti..credevo si essermi sbagliata....


----------



## Ultimo (29 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> smettiamola di parlare di amore romantico in riferimento alla semplicità di un amore sincero, onesto e corretto.
> amore che può calare o sbandare ma lo fa comunicando i propri sentimenti, dubbi ed emozioni.
> non è quello degli adolescenti ma proprio prerogativa di maturità personale e di coppia.


Minerva mi scuso con te e con chi come te ha capito male, ma la colpa è soltanto mia.

In quello che ho scritto intendevo dire che ci sono persone che vivono "l'amore romantico in maniera sbagliata, e facevo riferimento oltre me anche a chi come me lo viveva" ora avendo chiarito questo, chi vive l'amore romantico nella giusta maniera quindi non come adolescenti etc, beati loro! Ma il mio discorso non era riferito a questi, ma a me alla mia storia ed a chi appunto viveva l'amore in maniera adolescenziale,  Il resto è riferito a quello che adesso sono io, perchè posso solo parlare di me in questo caso, ecco perchè alla fine scrivo che il cammino è lungo e non mi sento di dire cosa sia meglio.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> credevo che questo 3D si intitolasse: a tutti i traditori..."
> asp che rileggo...si infatti..credevo si essermi sbagliata....


Pignola :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (29 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Minerva mi scuso con te e con chi come te ha capito male, ma la colpa è soltanto mia.
> 
> In quello che ho scritto intendevo dire che ci sono persone che vivono "l'amore romantico in maniera sbagliata, e facevo riferimento oltre me anche a chi come me lo viveva" ora avendo chiarito questo, chi vive l'amore romantico nella giusta maniera quindi non come adolescenti etc, beati loro! Ma il mio discorso non era riferito a questi, ma a me alla mia storia ed a chi appunto viveva l'amore in maniera adolescenziale,  Il resto è riferito a quello che adesso sono io, perchè posso solo parlare di me in questo caso, ecco perchè alla fine scrivo che il cammino è lungo e non mi sento di dire cosa sia meglio.


non c'è da scusarsi.
il fatto è che spesso leggo della disillusione che nega l'amore definito "romantico" e secondo me c'è un errore di fondo in questo perché_ solo _di sentimento pulito ed onesto si tratta.
personalmente mi sento di dire che questo sia meglio.poi che esistano degli ostacoli e delle difficoltà nessuno lo nega ma ho l'impressione che dietro a queste giusitificazioni si nasconda la poca voglia di sforzarsi ad essere franchi con noi stessi e con gli altri.
perché poi il nocciolo sta tutto qui ; tutto può accadere nell'arco di una vita ma se non interrompiamo mai il dialogo con la persona che ci siamo scelti non arriveremo mai ad essere dei vigliacchi che devono nascondere una parte della loro vita


----------



## Ultimo (29 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non c'è da scusarsi.
> il fatto è che spesso leggo della disillusione che nega l'amore definito "romantico" e secondo me c'è un errore di fondo in questo perché_ solo _di sentimento pulito ed onesto si tratta.
> personalmente mi sento di dire che questo sia meglio.poi che esistano degli ostacoli e delle difficoltà nessuno lo nega ma ho l'impressione che dietro a queste giusitificazioni si nasconda la poca voglia di sforzarsi ad essere franchi con noi stessi e con gli altri.
> perché poi il nocciolo sta tutto qui ; tutto può accadere nell'arco di una vita ma se non interrompiamo mai il dialogo con la persona che ci siamo scelti non arriveremo mai ad essere dei vigliacchi che devono nascondere una parte della loro vita


Ok. Adesso sto discutendo con me stesso, ok Minerva? tu leggimi e mi darai la tua opinione, se vuoi, come te come altri chiaramente.

Premesso e dando per scontato che quello che vivevo una volta era in parte sbagliato, sono qua adesso a pensare che, io amo mia moglie, lei ama me. Assodato questo e dandolo per scontato, e dando per scontato che sotto tutti gli aspetti c'è intesa sessuale, intesa atta al dialogo, alla complicità etc, è questo l'amore romantico e maturo ? sto adesso vivendo serenamente la mia vita passata dagli sbagli suoi e miei ?


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ieri ho letto questa tua domanda e non sapevo che rispondere, questa mattina ci provo.
> 
> Quante volte mi sono fatto questa domanda! e tante sono le risposte, tutte diverse tutte uguali e tutte senza senso.
> 
> ...


... è un piacere che qualcuno che ha tradito faccia anche un analisi della propria vita e non volti pagina semplicemnte voltando una pagina dolorosa.
Credo che la maggior parte delle persone che scrivono qui siano adulte e mi dispiace vedere discorsi che di adulto e maturo hanno ben poco.
Ci sta sbagliare ma l'adulto affronta i propri sbagli con maturità, comunicazione, empatia...
Chi poi tradisce pensando di fare bene alla coppia beh... fosre non sono innamorati veramente e non sono stati traditi dalla persona che amano quanto la loro vita... con loro ne riparleremo più avanti, quando capiranno che oltre il sesso fine a se stesso ci sono per altre cose, quando conosceranno la persona che le completa veramente in tutti i sensi... perchè quando si è completi davvero nessuno ha bisogno di fare "ginnastica" da altre parti!

Stellina


----------



## Minerva (29 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ok. Adesso sto discutendo con me stesso, ok Minerva? tu leggimi e mi darai la tua opinione, se vuoi, come te come altri chiaramente.
> 
> Premesso e dando per scontato che quello che vivevo una volta era in parte sbagliato, sono qua adesso a pensare che, io amo mia moglie, lei ama me. Assodato questo e dandolo per scontato, e dando per scontato che sotto tutti gli aspetti c'è intesa sessuale, intesa atta al dialogo, alla complicità etc, è questo l'amore romantico e maturo ? sto adesso vivendo serenamente la mia vita passata dagli sbagli suoi e miei ?


te lo auguro.
ma se questo succede non è _grazie_ ai tradimenti ma _nonostante.
_come un po' da tutti i dolori diciamo di uscirne fortificati e maturi in virtù di una reazione positiva che ci fa andare avanti mettendo il dolore nel bagaglio della vita.
in relatà le coordinate per non cadere in certi scivoloni noi le avremmo avute e potevamo usarle prima di arrivare in fondo al crepaccio...non lo abbiamo fatto a volte per comodo, pigrizia, sciatteria...
la cosa bella è quando si puiò rimediare e non sempre si può.purtroppo


----------



## exStermy (29 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ...... sono qua adesso a pensare che, io amo mia moglie, lei ama me. Assodato questo e dandolo per scontato, e dando per scontato che sotto tutti gli aspetti c'è intesa sessuale, intesa atta al dialogo, alla complicità etc, è questo l'amore romantico e maturo ? sto adesso vivendo serenamente la mia vita passata dagli sbagli suoi e miei ?


Vedo che l'illuminazione t'e' durata un kazzen e mo' ricominci a sparare le solite stronzate...

ahahahahah

dopo quello che avete combinato, tu ami tua moglie e lei ama te....

ao', tutto c'e' in voi due tranne che amore o rispetto....

incredibol...

ahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (29 Giugno 2012)

tebina ha detto:


> affermare me stessa attraverso relazioni ginniche?
> Si. E' sempre un problema di comunicazione.
> Perchè davvero fermarsi a questo* è...riduttivo*.mi sono permessa di chiamarle cosi perchè mi pareva l avessi definite tu  cosi
> 
> ...



si , certo.


----------



## dammi un nome (29 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Maurizio,
> 
> tu credi di offendere, dando dello schizofrenico a qualcuno?
> 
> ...



quoto tutto Sienne.


----------



## stanca (29 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> quoto tutto Sienne.


... non capisco e mai capirò come si possa definire il tradimento "ginnastica"!
Fa male male male... e non avrei mai perdonato se il mio uomo l'avesse definito così!


----------



## Ultimo (29 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> te lo auguro.
> ma se questo succede non è _grazie_ ai tradimenti ma _nonostante.
> _come un po' da tutti i dolori diciamo di uscirne fortificati e maturi in virtù di una reazione positiva che ci fa andare avanti mettendo il dolore nel bagaglio della vita.
> in relatà le coordinate per non cadere in certi scivoloni noi le avremmo avute e potevamo usarle prima di arrivare in fondo al crepaccio...non lo abbiamo fatto a volte per comodo, pigrizia, sciatteria...
> la cosa bella è quando si puiò rimediare e non sempre si può.purtroppo



Hai perfettamente ragione, e sarebbe inutile scrivere quello che adesso sto per scrivere, ma voglio come dire... rimarcarlo perchè non tutti abbiamo la fortuna di chi cresce nella coppia in maniera "sana". Tu scrivi queste esatte parole facendo intendere esattamente quello che è vero e reale e maturo etc ( ma se questo succede non è grazie ai tradimenti ma nonostante) Ripeto hai ragione ma chi come me non è cresciuto "nella maniera giusta" si ritrova a vivere quello che ho vissuto e che sto vivendo. 
Un'altro appunto vorrei fare, chi si professa cattolico può sempre! esiste quella parola che io odio scrivere e che è il perdono. ( Odio scrivere perchè sotto molti aspetti è soltanto prerogativa di Dio perdonare)


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Hai perfettamente ragione, e sarebbe inutile scrivere quello che adesso sto per scrivere, ma voglio come dire... rimarcarlo perchè non tutti abbiamo la fortuna di chi cresce nella coppia in maniera "sana". Tu scrivi queste esatte parole facendo intendere esattamente quello che è vero e reale e maturo etc ( ma se questo succede non è grazie ai tradimenti ma nonostante) Ripeto hai ragione ma chi come me non è cresciuto "nella maniera giusta" si ritrova a vivere quello che ho vissuto e che sto vivendo.
> Un'altro appunto vorrei fare, chi si professa cattolico può sempre! esiste quella parola che io odio scrivere e che è il perdono. ( Odio scrivere perchè sotto molti aspetti è soltanto prerogativa di Dio perdonare)


Sarà anche prerogativa di Dio ma... noi che siamo in terra dimostriamo l'amore anche con il perdono: forse è il massimo della sua espressione!

Stellina


----------



## Ultimo (29 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sarà anche prerogativa di Dio ma... noi che siamo in terra dimostriamo l'amore anche con il perdono: forse è il massimo della sua espressione!
> 
> Stellina



Si Stellina sono d'accordo con te, solo che, io chissà perchè vedo il perdono di Dio puro e vero, quello degli umani in parte vero in parte dettato da tantissimi fattori e guarda caso uno di questi sono i figli, e poi ricordiamoci che possiamo perdonare ma il ricordo che è giusto ci sia e che servirà anche da monito, è appunto un ricordo che rimarrà, e credo che questo ricordo sia ben diverso da quello che Dio potrebbe avere. Però ricordiamoci una cosa importante scrivere quello che io ho scritto, come scrittura viene enfatizzato, quando nella realtà viene assimilato in maniera diversa e forse meglio.


----------



## Minerva (29 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Hai perfettamente ragione, e sarebbe inutile scrivere quello che adesso sto per scrivere, ma voglio come dire... rimarcarlo perchè non tutti abbiamo la fortuna di chi cresce nella coppia in maniera "sana". Tu scrivi queste esatte parole facendo intendere esattamente quello che è vero e reale e maturo etc ( ma se questo succede non è grazie ai tradimenti ma nonostante) Ripeto hai ragione ma chi come me non è cresciuto "nella maniera giusta" si ritrova a vivere quello che ho vissuto e che sto vivendo.
> Un'altro appunto vorrei fare, chi si professa cattolico può sempre! esiste quella parola che io odio scrivere e che è il perdono. ( Odio scrivere perchè sotto molti aspetti è soltanto prerogativa di Dio perdonare)


per me dio non esiste ma credo nel perdono .


----------



## sienne (29 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> quoto tutto Sienne.





stanca ha detto:


> ... non capisco e mai capirò come si possa definire il tradimento "ginnastica"!
> Fa male male male... e non avrei mai perdonato se il mio uomo l'avesse definito così!


Ciao stanca ...

non riesco a capire questo tuo intervento ...

mai sostenuto che il tradimento sia "ginnastica" ...

il tradimento è ... tra tante cose ... il colpire alle spalle ...

un dolore, che frantuma ... 

sienne


----------



## Carola (29 Giugno 2012)

si frantuma  è vero
ma ci sono casi e casi
rimane non uan soluzione eppure per me..lo ès tato

Pensa che qui erano 3 anni di niente sesso s enon 2 volte sporadiche
Giuro
E difatti il patatrac io l’ho combinato
E per assurdo..ci stiamo riprendendo

E mi ritrovo un marito che si sta riavvicinando
Un ex amante che non vuole perdermi

Non ne vado fiera come x dire che figa sono sia chiaro
Avrei preferito non arrivare a tutto questo

I sensi di colpa li ho perché io e mio marito abbiamo permesso succedesse tutto questo e ancora non me ne capacito
Smettere di avere rapporti? Follia ..follia

Eppure

In questo caso l’amante per me è stato linfa
A che prezzo..però
Credevo fosse un amore unico e  speciale il nostro sino a 4 anni fa...eppure è andata così


----------



## sienne (29 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> per me dio non esiste ma *credo nel perdono* .


Ciao Minerva,

sarebbe da aprire un thread ... cosa si intende esattamente con il termine perdono ...

in tutti i modi ... anche io credo nel perdono ... 

sienne


----------



## Minerva (29 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Minerva,
> 
> sarebbe da aprire un thread ...* cosa si intende esattamente con il termine perdono *...
> 
> ...


 capire... o cercare di farlo  ed accogliere , penso


----------



## dammi un nome (29 Giugno 2012)

stanca ha detto:


> ... non capisco e mai capirò come si possa definire il tradimento "ginnastica"!
> Fa male male male... e non avrei mai perdonato se il mio uomo l'avesse definito così!


Io non lo definerei mai cosi .


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Maurizio,
> 
> tu credi di offendere, dando dello schizofrenico a qualcuno?
> 
> ...


Non era per offendere, ma per definire il suo comportamento! dato che quando scrive varia sempre, sembrano persone diverse che scrivono, infatti chiedevo  se lo stava facendo per gioco o aveva qualche problema di disturbo di personalità.


P.S. è una fortuna che solo l '1% sia colpito. 


Maurizio


----------



## Tebe (29 Giugno 2012)

stanca ha detto:


> ... non capisco e mai capirò come si possa definire il tradimento "ginnastica"!
> *Fa male male male.*.. e non avrei mai perdonato se il mio uomo l'avesse definito così!


Hai ragione. Il tradimento fa proprio male.
Ma male male.
Il tradimento di una persona che non ha solo scambiato fluidi ma anche scambiato pensieri ed emozioni.
Che ha scambiato voglia di figli e di case in campagna.
Ha ceduto a lei il nomignolo riservato a me.
Ha detto a lei ti amo. negandolo a me.
Negandomi lui. 
Negandomi il suo cuore per mesi.
Hai ragione.
Fa un male che non si può proprio capire se non si prova.
Questo è per me il tradimento.
L'unico.


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Giugno 2012)

Forse si puo fare sesso senza parlarsi sdolcinati ne prima ne dopo, al contrario le emozioni ci sono sempre, definirli  semplici sambi di fluido è molto riduttivo!  se non ci fossero emozioni non ci sarebbe nemmeno eccitazione e tantomeno orgasmi, non provi emozioni mentre tradisci?  sarebbe preoccupante la cosa, vorrebbe dire viverla in totale passività, ancora peggio direi, esitono  casi, ma mi trattengo da citarli altrimenti verranno interpretati male ancora una volta!


Maurizio


----------



## Tebe (29 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Forse si puo fare sesso senza parlarsi sdolcinati ne prima ne dopo, al contrario le emozioni ci sono sempre, definirli  semplici sambi di fluido è molto riduttivo!  se non ci fossero emozioni non ci sarebbe nemmeno eccitazione e tantomeno orgasmi, non provi emozioni mentre tradisci?  sarebbe preoccupante la cosa, vorrebbe dire viverla in totale passività, ancora peggio direi, esitono  casi, ma mi trattengo da citarli altrimenti verranno interpretati male ancora una volta!
> 
> 
> Maurizio


No. non provo niente quando scambio fluidi.
Ho le emozioni di una bambola gonfiabile passata di moda.
Una frigida emotiva.
E' solo ginnastica.
Sento l'mp3 durante infatti.
Sto imparando l'arabo.


----------



## Flavia (29 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Minerva,
> 
> sarebbe da aprire un thread ... cosa si intende esattamente con il termine perdono ...
> 
> ...


il perdono è un percorso lungo e difficile specialmente quando si ha tanto sofferto a causa di una persona


----------



## sienne (29 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> capire... o cercare di farlo  ed accogliere , penso





Flavia ha detto:


> il perdono è un percorso lungo e difficile specialmente quando si ha tanto sofferto a causa di una persona


Ciao,

credo che sia questo ... e tanto di più ...

credo che sia l'esito di un percorso psicologico difficile, lungo, doloroso e tortuoso ... è un percorso interiore che porta a superare quei sentimenti pesanti, dolorosi e laceranti ... 

ma non accade e basta ... credo che sia una scelta che implica tanta creatività e forza di volontà ... e che porta ad essere liberi e in pace con se stessi ... perciò credo, che implichi anche il traversare dei propri ricordi, il mettersi a nudo e fare i conti con i propri limiti ... per capire ... quanta vulnerabilità e fragilità ha l'uomo ...

ma cancellare non si può ... ma guarire dalla rabbia, dal dolore e dalla delusione ... e lasciare l'altra persona libera

e credo che ci sia ancora tanto di più dietro questo processo ... 

sienne


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ... ma come cavolo fate a tradire la fiducia di chi si è totalmente fidato di voi? Siete consapevoli che verrete lasciati con molta probabilità? avete idea del male che fate? perchè lo fate?
> Stellina


molti traditori sono stati traditi prima e qualche volta si tratta di vendetta, altre volte di bisogni fisiologici. molto raramente il traditore tradisce senza alcun motivo.


----------



## sienne (29 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non era per offendere, ma per definire il suo comportamento! dato che quando scrive varia sempre, sembrano persone diverse che scrivono, infatti chiedevo  se lo stava facendo per gioco o aveva qualche problema di disturbo di personalità.
> 
> 
> P.S. è una fortuna che solo l '1% sia colpito.
> ...


Ciao Maurizio,

l'avevo capito in verità  ...

ma mi ha dato fastidio ... il riferimento mi sembrava dispreggiativo ... come se volessi offendere ...

lo dico perché l'1 % ... significa che molti ne sono colpiti ... guarda quanta gente frequenta questo forum ... guarda la gente nel tuo paese/città ... in uno stadio ... calcola un po' te ... 

sono persone come te ... che fanno rimanere la gente colpita da malattie / disturbi mentali nel silenzio ... nell'isolamento ... nella vergogna ... 

ti do un consiglio ... senza ironia ... evita di fare certi riferimenti, e nomina le cose per quelle che sono ... 



sienne


----------



## perplesso (29 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No. non provo niente quando scambio fluidi.
> Ho le emozioni di una bambola gonfiabile passata di moda.
> Una frigida emotiva.
> E' solo ginnastica.
> ...


non è molto invitante come cosa...capisco non volere il coinvolgimento emotivo,ma addirittura mettersi l'mp3 durante?


----------



## Tebe (29 Giugno 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> non è molto invitante come cosa...capisco non volere il coinvolgimento emotivo,ma addirittura mettersi l'mp3 durante?


Mi hai dato una risposta seria?

Cioè. Quella sopra è una risposta seria?


----------



## Eliade (29 Giugno 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> non è molto invitante come cosa..


Effettivamente le forme di tebe non sarebbe idonee come bambola gonfiabile...:carneval:


----------



## Tebe (29 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Effettivamente le forme di tebe non sarebbe idonee come bambola gonfiabile...:carneval:



:risata:

Vedi che non sei informata?
Oltre ad esser over over e over 50 e fare l'assistente di manager, ho anche una terza rifatta.

Eliade dai...come può esserti sfuggito?
Lo sai che per me l'apparenza è tutto!

Bella fuori e bella dentro no?
PER FORZA!


----------



## Eliade (29 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :risata:
> 
> Vedi che non sei informata?
> Oltre ad esser over over e over 50 e fare l'assistente di manager, ho anche una terza rifatta.
> ...


Una terza rifatta? Tu???


:rotfl:  

Ti sarà venuta la gobba allora! :rotfl:

T'immagino con le impalcature di sostegno! :rotfl:






:rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (29 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi hai dato una risposta seria?
> 
> Cioè. Quella sopra è una risposta seria?


veramente la mia è una domanda.....


----------



## Tebe (29 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Una terza rifatta? Tu???
> 
> 
> :rotfl:
> ...


Smettila di distruggere la mia immagine sexy a manetta, anche se un pò anni 80.
ma vista l'età media del forum direi che non è un problema.

E poi scusa...smettila anche di svaccare il 3d. Ci pensa già maurizio. 

p.s. Ma secondo te. Perplesso ha dato una risposta seria al fatto che sento l'mp3 mentre..


----------



## Tebe (29 Giugno 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> veramente la mia è una domanda.....


una domanda seria?
Scusami ma sono schiarita.
Non sto davvero capendo se scherzi o credi davvero che io metta lmp3 e tutto il resto...


----------



## JON (29 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> una domanda seria?
> Scusami ma sono schiarita.
> Non sto davvero capendo se scherzi o credi davvero che io metta lmp3 e tutto il resto...


E tutta la raccolta di canzoni che fine ha fatto?


----------



## perplesso (29 Giugno 2012)

Se mi confermi che stavi scherzando allora meglio così,in effetti per quel pochissimo che sto leggendo in questi giorni tu tutto mi sembravi tranne una che a letto fa la bambola gonfiabile....:up:


----------



## tebina (29 Giugno 2012)

JON ha detto:


> E tutta la raccolta di canzoni che fine ha fatto?


dentro il mio vibratore speciale, ovvio.
Ho un mp3 vibro.


----------



## tebina (29 Giugno 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Se mi confermi che stavi scherzando allora meglio così,in effetti per quel pochissimo che sto leggendo in questi giorni tu tutto mi sembravi tranne una che a letto fa la bambola gonfiabile....:up:


Ti lascerò nel dubbio.
E' più divertente


----------



## Zodyako (29 Giugno 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Corre su un tapis roulant perchè vuole vivere una vita irreale! Se una persona finge di non vedere il disagio precedente alle corna, come può accorgersi di essere tradita? E dai...   Una persona che ti ama veramente non ti permette nemmeno di mettergli le corna.


I problemi non si risolvono dall'oggi al domani. Magari c'é la piena consapevolezza di una crisi in corso, magari si sta già tentando di rimettere le cose a posto. Ma da qui ad aspettarsi un tradimento ce ne passa. Se tollero di stare con una persona da cui mi aspetto di essere tradito non posso restarci male nel momento in cui la scopro a farlo. 

E' comodo attribuire agli altri la responsabilità delle proprie azioni. Ma facendo cosí non si potrà mai essere realmente padroni della propria vita. Il destino poi ha una ironia notevole...fai attenzione ... potresti trovarti un figlio aspirante suicida a causa di una che la pensa come te (non è assolutamente un augurio, é solo per metterti nei panni della controparte).

S*B


----------



## Ultimo (30 Giugno 2012)

*Admin e exStermy*



exStermy ha detto:


> Vedo che l'illuminazione t'e' durata un kazzen e mo' ricominci a sparare le solite stronzate...
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...


Ormai è da tempo che sono qua dentro, e riesco anche a scherzare fare battute e sorvolare su determinate espressioni atte soltanto a disturbare ( ho scritto disturbare ma è un eufemismo rispetto a ciò che volevo scrivere) 
Dove voglio arrivare? arrivo al punto ok? sperando di essere veloce, ma vedremo se lo sarò.

Mi sono in parte rotto di determinati interventi di exstermy, quindi pensavo, o mi sorbisco i soliti battibecchi inutili con ex cercando di rimanere nella battuta sottile ed atta a magari a far sorridere o comincio a diventare pesante? 
Perchè ho nominato Admin? ho nominato Admin perchè ritengo questo forum serio, e diventare pesante non sarebbe consono alla linea di classe che secondo me ha questo forum, gradire che Admin o in MP o qua, parlasse a ex facendogli capire di smetterla, e che i suoi interventi devono almeno contenere oltre gli insulti quella componente che dovrebbe portare anche al dialogo. 

Detto questo forse ho detto tutto.
ex sai bene che siamo in un forum e che minacciare è inutile e senza senso ? ma voglio farti entrare in testa una cosa, continua nel tuo stile e ti starò addosso perennemente come una zecca, e mi dispiacerà per gli altri utenti che staranno ad assistere ad un teatro alquanto pessimo. :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ormai è da tempo che sono qua dentro, e riesco anche a scherzare fare battute e sorvolare su determinate espressioni atte soltanto a disturbare ( ho scritto disturbare ma è un eufemismo rispetto a ciò che volevo scrivere)
> Dove voglio arrivare? arrivo al punto ok? sperando di essere veloce, ma vedremo se lo sarò.
> 
> Mi sono in parte rotto di determinati interventi di exstermy, quindi pensavo, o mi sorbisco i soliti battibecchi inutili con ex cercando di rimanere nella battuta sottile ed atta a magari a far sorridere o comincio a diventare pesante?
> ...


Guarda che per Stermy, Admin ha creato una task force segreta, capeggiata da Doctor Frankeinstein eh?
Più di così?
Ohi Stermy è barese eh?
Non ci si può fare proprio nulla...nulla...
E ci tocca tenercelo...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## sammy fox (30 Giugno 2012)

*ok fischiaaaaa*

Ultimooo un romanzo hai scritto! Porca schifina mi ritrovo senza fiato e soprattutto senza parole...io che sono nuova di questo bellissimo forum son senza parole per ora..si aspetto a me piacciono le telenovene  Basra che non diventi "Dallas" ok racconta ti ascolto...


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Alcuni mi dicono che sono disillusa, altri che sono piccola: decidetevi. Io ho semplicemente smesso di essere quella persona razionale, buona e votata alla felicità degli altri che ero prima. La ragazzina che già faceva l'adulta a 17 anni, che si è sempre frenata su tutto per far del bene agli altri. E' servito qualcosa?
> Si, a costruire una reputazione ineccepibile.
> Ma alla mia felicità non è servito, perchè come tu sai bene, Daniele, quando tu dai il massimo alle persone e ti mostri per ciò che sei, debolezze comprese, questo non è uno scudo sufficiente per certe persone egoiste.
> 
> ...


Così altruista da  non creare un  sofferenza verso gli altri, basandola sulla fortuna di non essere scoperti.
Volubile dai no che dici non si era notato.

Maurizio


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Ma si, perchè questo forum è dedicato al tradimento. Se uno è contrario o non capisce, che si iscrive a fare? *Solo per il gusto di mettersi su un piedistallo e ricordare a chi sbaglia che è un coglione? Lo sappiamo già da soli*...


Se mi rispondi cosi non ha capito il senso di questo forum....

tra l'altro credo di essere una delle poche "tradite" qui dentro molto comprensiva... 
sul neretto non meriti risposta...


----------



## Tebe (1 Luglio 2012)

*Toy...senti...*

Toy...permettimi...
In questo forum esistono molteplici punti di vista.
E' un luogo dove alcune volte noi diversamente fedeli dovremmo interagire in maniera più lieve perchè ci sono persone che quello che noi facciamo, lo subiscono in maniera pesante.
Una maniera che noi non possiamo capire fino in fondo.
Io sono stata tradita. Sono stata come i pazzi. Eppure. Anche io. Non capisco.


In un forum dove si parla di tradimento in senso ampio, non puoi aspettarti che tutti siano con te.
Non puoi.


E uno, Toy, si iscrive, proprio per confrontarsi. 
Ci sono qui dentro, traditi e traditori come guelfi e ghibellini.
O come pappa e ciccia.
O comprensivi.
O rispettosi.
O non rispettosi.


Se vuoi un forum dove nessuno ti dice cose, dove nessuno può esprimere le proprie idee sulla tua condotta di vita o di pensiero.
Questo non è assolutamente il posto giusto.


Sta a te. Come ho fatto io. E come hanno fatto altri diversamente fedeli come me. 
A non farti giudicare solo perchè tradisci.


Certo.
Ci saranno sempre persone che vorranno vedere prevalentemente quello di te.
Psicanalizzandoti andando a cercare il perchè lo fai e altre amenità del genere facendoti credere che sei persona con chissà quali mancanze e tutto il resto.
Altri che ti prenderanno per cretina. Troia. E chi più ne ha ne metta.


Ma sai.
Con quelli DIVERSI da te. Con cui tu riuscirai ad aprire un canale comunicativo OLTRE il tuo essere traditrice e OLTRE il loro essere fedele.


Davvero non avrà prezzo.
Perchè non ci saranno giudizi in base ai tuoi gusti ormonali. 
Ci saranno solo consigli e diSgressioni.
Al di là del tuo essere diversamente fedele.


----------



## Sole (1 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Se mi rispondi cosi non ha capito il senso di questo forum....
> 
> tra l'altro credo di essere una delle poche "tradite" qui dentro molto comprensiva...
> sul neretto non meriti risposta...


Sei comprensiva e, soprattutto, sei capace di spingerti  oltre le apparenze. Non è da tutti.


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sei comprensiva e, soprattutto, sei capace di spingerti  oltre le apparenze. Non è da tutti.


Grazie Sole...


----------



## Ultimo (2 Luglio 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> credo che sia questo ... e tanto di più ...
> 
> ...


Volevo aggiungere altro per continuare il tuo pensiero, ma non lo faccio e dico, hai perfettamente ragione.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Guarda che per Stermy, Admin ha creato una task force segreta, capeggiata da Doctor Frankeinstein eh?
> Più di così?
> Ohi Stermy è barese eh?
> Non ci si può fare proprio nulla...nulla...
> E ci tocca tenercelo...:carneval::carneval::carneval:



E teniamocelo!! :carneval: Ma contuzzo a me mica dispiace se rimane, non era quello il messaggio che volevo dire e dare, il messaggio è questo, mi stai scartavetrando i coglioni? bene, io ti avverto che se continui, io posso anche scartavetrarli a te. Si chiama par condicio compare conte


----------



## Ultimo (2 Luglio 2012)

sammy fox ha detto:


> Ultimooo un romanzo hai scritto! Porca schifina mi ritrovo senza fiato e soprattutto senza parole...io che sono nuova di questo bellissimo forum son senza parole per ora..si aspetto a me piacciono le telenovene  Basra che non diventi "Dallas" ok racconta ti ascolto...



Dammi il cellulare va! 

Io credevo di chiuderla la telenovela, tu ci marci e vuoi il resto :carneval: ma conoscendo il tipetto sarà peggio di Dallas


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Toy...permettimi...
> In questo forum esistono molteplici punti di vista.
> E' un luogo dove alcune volte noi diversamente fedeli dovremmo interagire in maniera più lieve perchè ci sono persone che quello che noi facciamo, lo subiscono in maniera pesante.
> Una maniera che noi non possiamo capire fino in fondo.
> ...


Certo tu sei una di queste dai sempre buoni consigli su vendette o ritorsioni fuori limite di ogni decenza, decenza che non sai nemmeno dove sta di casa, se qualcuno te lo fa notare ti limiti con un classico "ero ironica", dovresti riflettere su come usi le 
parole, dato che le scrivi su un forum letto da molte persone, persone ferite in stato di sbandamento, dare certi consigli è molto pericoloso, hai mai sentito parlare di "emulazione"? evidentemente no altrimenti staresti più attenta a quello che scrivi.
Cerca di essere più moderata e non trasferire la tua rabbia e le tue sconfittte ad altri, soprattutto non consigliare nemmeno di tradire a chi è stato tradito, non fare fare ad altri i tuoi stessi errori, sapendo benissimo che non sono serviti a niente.




Maurizio


----------



## Simy (2 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Certo tu sei una di queste dai sempre buoni consigli su vendette o ritorsioni fuori limite di ogni decenza, decenza che non sai nemmeno dove sta di casa, se qualcuno te lo fa notare ti limiti con un classico "ero ironica", dovresti riflettere su come usi le
> parole, dato che le scrivi su un forum letto da molte persone, persone ferite in stato di sbandamento, dare certi consigli è molto pericoloso, hai mai sentito parlare di "emulazione"? evidentemente no altrimenti staresti più attenta a quello che scrivi.
> Cerca di essere più moderata e non trasferire la tua rabbia e le tue sconfittte ad altri, soprattutto non consigliare nemmeno di tradire a chi è stato tradito, non fare fare ad altri i tuoi stessi errori, sapendo benissimo che non sono serviti a niente.
> 
> ...


Ma stai parlando a Tebe??? perchè se è cosi non capisco.....


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma stai parlando a Tebe??? perchè se è cosi non capisco.....


Cara simy
Vuoi dire che non parla mai di vendette? non parla mai di ritorsioni o dispetti vari?
Questo vuol dire 2 cose o non leggi o non consideri quelllo che scrive altrimenti te ne saresti accorta.


Maurizio


----------



## Ultimo (2 Luglio 2012)

In un posto chiamato Italia dove la religione cattolica è dentro le famiglie, o perlomeno ha fatto parte della crescita del ragazzo, è normale Tebe che qualcuno ti riprenda per come sta facendo Maurizio. 

Sei come dire, quella voce che va fuori i canoni, quindi è normale quello che sta accadendo.

Se dopo dobbiamo dialogare discutere etc è giustissimo, anche perchè siamo persone adulte. 
E da adulti  avendo già una personalità dovremmo anche avere quella capacità di selezionare, capire e valutare.


----------



## Simy (2 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Cara simy
> Vuoi dire che non parla mai di vendette? non parla mai di ritorsioni o dispetti vari?
> Questo vuol dire 2 cose o non leggi o non consideri quelllo che scrive altrimenti te ne saresti accorta.
> 
> ...


Ma no...è che conoscendo Tebe capisco dove ironeggia e dove no!!
ci sono stati anche degli screzi tra me e lei ma alla fine ci siamo sempre capite...

io credo che tu la stia considerando male


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Luglio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> In un posto chiamato Italia dove la religione cattolica è dentro le famiglie, o perlomeno ha fatto parte della crescita del ragazzo, è normale Tebe che qualcuno ti riprenda per come sta facendo Maurizio.
> 
> Sei come dire, quella voce che va fuori i canoni, quindi è normale quello che sta accadendo.
> 
> ...



Cosa centra la religione? parlo di una società civile dove la legge del taglione è stata abolita dalla sua nascita.

Maurizio


----------



## Flavia (2 Luglio 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> credo che sia questo ... e tanto di più ...
> 
> ...


non mi ritrovo completamente nelle tue parole però hai espresso un bel concetto
il perdono è sopratutto il regalo più bello che possiamo fare agli altri e a noi stessi
P.S: è chiaro che esistono persone che vivono benissimo anche senza il nostro perdono


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma no...è che conoscendo Tebe capisco dove ironeggia e dove no!!
> ci sono stati anche degli screzi tra me e lei ma alla fine ci siamo sempre capite...
> 
> io credo che tu la stia considerando male


La tua  soggettiva riflessione non può essere applicata a tutti, io parlo in generale.
La mia considerazione parte dal  pericolo di emulazione, che si può creare in forum dove leggono molte persone, dici che sbaglio a consigliare di essere più moderati non credo, la moderazione da che mondo e mondo è stata sempre innocua.

Maurizio


----------



## Ultimo (2 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Cosa centra la religione? parlo di una società civile dove la legge del taglione è stata abolita dalla sua nascita.
> 
> Maurizio


Bhe ho letto diciamo la penultima pagina, e da quella ho scritto la mia risposta. 
Se per legge del taglione parli del fatto che, tu scrivi che Tebe consiglia di tradire a chi è stato tradito, non credo proprio Tebe lanci questi messaggi, e ne ho conferma io personalmente in un mio thread dove lei mi disse di starmene buono. Se poi questo è accaduto, ed è accaduto, bisogna comunque leggerlo nella maniera giusta del contesto nel thread, perchè non credo che Tebe dica semplicemente, traditi!! mo fategliela pagare, tradite anche voi.

Aò pensiero mio fu, se Tebe mi smentisse vuol dire che avevo capito male.


----------



## Kid (2 Luglio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> In un posto chiamato Italia dove la religione cattolica è dentro le famiglie, o perlomeno ha fatto parte della crescita del ragazzo, è normale Tebe che qualcuno ti riprenda per come sta facendo Maurizio.
> 
> Sei come dire, quella voce che va fuori i canoni, quindi è normale quello che sta accadendo.
> 
> ...


Ma dai non scomodiamo la religione cattolica, perchè non c'entra un bel niente qui.

Tradire è un gesto talmente subdolo e vigliacco, che pure un ateo con un pò di sale in zucca non esiterebbe a condannare. Che poi questo sia un forum dove si scambiano idee e si accettano tutti i punti di vista è un altro discorso.

Ma trovo fuorviante e non veritiero tirare in ballo il bigottismo.

Io ad esempio, per quanto la trovi avvilente e priva di senso, l'unica cosa che concepisco del mondo "diversamente onesto" è la coppia aperta. Almeno nessuno prende per il sedere nessuno. 

O pure tu ora ti senti un "diversamente fedele"? :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (2 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> La tua soggettiva riflessione non può essere applicata a tutti, io parlo in generale.
> La mia considerazione parte dal pericolo di emulazione, che si può creare in forum dove leggono molte persone, dici che sbaglio a consigliare di essere più moderati non credo, la moderazione da che mondo e mondo è stata sempre innocua.
> 
> Maurizio


Ma infatti io parlo per come percepisco io Tebe.

non ho detto che tu sbagli a consigliare la moderazione ho semplicemente detto che secondo me stai giudicando male Tebe...tutto qui. :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (2 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma dai non scomodiamo la religione cattolica, perchè non c'entra un bel niente qui.
> 
> Tradire è un gesto talmente subdolo e vigliacco, che pure un ateo con un pò di sale in zucca non esiterebbe a condannare. Che poi questo sia un forum dove si scambiano idee e si accettano tutti i punti di vista è un altro discorso.
> 
> ...


Kid se nel tradimento ci rimaniamo male vuol dire che qualcosa o qualcuno ci ha insegnato qualcosa no? e quindi se l'Italia è un paese cattolico dove si insegna la fedeltà etc non credi che in un forum Italiano questo non influisca? 
E se fossimo in un forum di non so quale paese dove l'uomo può avere più mogli non credi che certi argomenti sarebbero discussi diversamente.

Voglio diventare mussulmano !!:carneval:


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Luglio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bhe ho letto diciamo la penultima pagina, e da quella ho scritto la mia risposta.
> Se per legge del taglione parli del fatto che, tu scrivi che Tebe consiglia di tradire a chi è stato tradito, non credo proprio Tebe lanci questi messaggi, e ne ho conferma io personalmente in un mio thread dove lei mi disse di starmene buono. Se poi questo è accaduto, ed è accaduto, bisogna comunque leggerlo nella maniera giusta del contesto nel thread, perchè non credo che Tebe dica semplicemente, traditi!! mo fategliela pagare, tradite anche voi.
> 
> Aò pensiero mio fu, se Tebe mi smentisse vuol dire che avevo capito male.


Stai pensando in modo soggettivo al contrario di quello che sto facendo io, questo forum è frequentato da molte persone e alcune sono fragili pieni di rabbia dentro , leggere certi consigli non è un bene per loro, il rischio di emulazione è concreto e non si può far finta di ignorare un problema che nella nostra società esiste.

Maurizio


----------



## Kid (2 Luglio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Kid se nel tradimento ci rimaniamo male vuol dire che qualcosa o qualcuno ci ha insegnato qualcosa no? e quindi se l'Italia è un paese cattolico dove si insegna la fedeltà etc non credi che in un forum Italiano questo non influisca?
> E se fossimo in un forum di non so quale paese dove l'uomo può avere più mogli non credi che certi argomenti sarebbero discussi diversamente.
> 
> Voglio diventare mussulmano !!:carneval:


Ma che dici Ultimo?

Io sono ateo, ma il tradimento (di ogni tipo) è un gesto meschino e giustamente ha una connotazione assolutamente negativa, che sia nella Bibbia o nei libri di storia.

Se tua moglie si ciula un altro non ci rimani male perchè te l'hanno insegnato, ma perchè te lo sei preso in quel posto.


----------



## Simy (2 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma che dici Ultimo?
> 
> Io sono ateo, ma il tradimento (di ogni tipo) è un gesto meschino e giustamente ha una connotazione assolutamente negativa, che sia nella Bibbia o nei libri di storia.
> 
> Se tua moglie si ciula un altro non ci rimani male perchè te l'hanno insegnato, ma perchè te lo sei preso in quel posto.



quoto


----------



## Kid (2 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Stai pensando in modo soggettivo al contrario di quello che sto facendo io, questo forum è frequentato da molte persone e alcune sono fragili pieni di rabbia dentro , leggere certi consigli non è un bene per loro, il rischio di emulazione è concreto e non si può far finta di ignorare un problema che nella nostra società esiste.
> 
> Maurizio


Qui ti quoto. Se questo fosse un forum che parla di obesità, sarebbe giusto far trasparire il messaggio che gli obesi sono persone normalissime, ma non che sia bello e salutare esserlo.


----------



## Kid (2 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> quoto


Però 'na botta a te la darei. :mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma infatti io parlo per come percepisco io Tebe.
> 
> non ho detto che tu sbagli a consigliare la moderazione ho semplicemente detto che secondo me stai giudicando male Tebe...tutto qui. :mrgreen:



Ho dato un consiglio a moderarsi su quello che scrive, non cambiare le carte in tavola difendendo l 'indifendibile, eppure tu scrivi moderatamente.


Maurizio


----------



## Ultimo (2 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Stai pensando in modo soggettivo al contrario di quello che sto facendo io, questo forum è frequentato da molte persone e alcune sono fragili pieni di rabbia dentro , leggere certi consigli non è un bene per loro, il rischio di emulazione è concreto e non si può far finta di ignorare un problema che nella nostra società esiste.
> 
> Maurizio



Maurizio, la mia non è una critica ne una maniera per dirti che hai torto, anche io nel passato ho scritto quello che tu stai scrivendo adesso. E adesso stesso penso che tu abbia ragione, ma Tebe non centra nulla in tutto ciò, non centra nulla leggendola nei contesti di quello che si è scritto nei vari thread, e questo non vuol dire che la sto difendendo, voglio solo dire che siamo persone mature e che abbiamo la capacità e la facoltà di poter ragionare. Che poi entrino nuovi utenti e leggano espressioni come quelle che scrive Tebe o Lothar o altri e ci rimangano di sasso è vero è comprensibile ed hanno anche ragione a esprimere la loro opinione contraria.


----------



## Kid (2 Luglio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Maurizio, la mia non è una critica ne una maniera per dirti che hai torto, anche io nel passato ho scritto quello che tu stai scrivendo adesso. E adesso stesso penso che tu abbia ragione, ma Tebe non centra nulla in tutto ciò, non centra nulla leggendola nei contesti di quello che si è scritto nei vari thread, e questo non vuol dire che la sto difendendo, voglio solo dire che siamo persone mature e che abbiamo la capacità e la facoltà di poter ragionare. Che poi entrino nuovi utenti e leggano espressioni come quelle che scrive Tebe o Lothar o altri e ci rimangano di sasso è vero è comprensibile ed hanno anche ragione a esprimere la loro opinione contraria.



Proprio perchè siamo adulti e maturi, sarebbe bello leggere di persone che non corrono dietro al pisello o alla patata altrui come degli adolescenti. :unhappy:


----------



## Simy (2 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ho dato un consiglio a moderarsi su quello che scrive, non cambiare le carte in tavola difendendo l 'indifendibile, eppure tu scrivi moderatamente.
> 
> 
> Maurizio


io ti ho solo espresso il mio punto di vista....


----------



## Ultimo (2 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma che dici Ultimo?
> 
> Io sono ateo, ma il tradimento (di ogni tipo) è un gesto meschino e giustamente ha una connotazione assolutamente negativa, che sia nella Bibbia o nei libri di storia.
> 
> Se tua moglie si ciula un altro non ci rimani male perchè te l'hanno insegnato, ma perchè te lo sei preso in quel posto.



Minchia ora ti do na mazzata in testa attia!! Sono d'accordo su quello che scrivi, ma porca paletta volevo sottolineare che essendo in un forum Italiano dove la religione cattolica è quella più seguita è normale avere dei pareri inerenti a questa. 
Aò se poi la religione cattolica in un forum Italiano non centra nulla ok ok rispetto la vostra opinione.


----------



## Simy (2 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Però 'na botta a te la darei. :mrgreen:


Kiddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Luglio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Maurizio, la mia non è una critica ne una maniera per dirti che hai torto, anche io nel passato ho scritto quello che tu stai scrivendo adesso. E adesso stesso penso che tu abbia ragione, ma Tebe non centra nulla in tutto ciò, non centra nulla leggendola nei contesti di quello che si è scritto nei vari thread, e questo non vuol dire che la sto difendendo, voglio solo dire che siamo persone mature e che abbiamo la capacità e la facoltà di poter ragionare. Che poi entrino nuovi utenti e leggano espressioni come quelle che scrive Tebe o Lothar o altri e ci rimangano di sasso è vero è comprensibile ed hanno anche ragione a esprimere la loro opinione contraria.



"Che poi entrino nuovi utenti e leggano espressioni come quelle che scrive Tebe o Lothar o altri e ci rimangano di sasso" proprio in questo vedo il rischio di emulazione.

Se entra un nuovo utente tradito  con rabbia e voglia di vendetta, legge "certi consigli", converrai con me che il rischio di emulazione è alto, non penso sia limitato dal fatto che siamo adulti e vaccinati.

Maurizio


----------



## Ultimo (2 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Proprio perchè siamo adulti e maturi, sarebbe bello leggere di persone che non corrono dietro al pisello o alla patata altrui come degli adolescenti. :unhappy:



Mi sembri Minerva due :carneval::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (2 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Però 'na botta a te la darei. :mrgreen:



Mi sembri Oscuro due :carneval: :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (2 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> "Che poi entrino nuovi utenti e leggano espressioni come quelle che scrive Tebe o Lothar o altri e ci rimangano di sasso" proprio in questo vedo il rischio di emulazione.
> 
> Se entra un nuovo utente tradito  con rabbia e voglia di vendetta, legge "certi consigli", converrai con me che il rischio di emulazione è alto, non penso sia limitato dal fatto che siamo adulti e vaccinati.
> 
> Maurizio


:up:


----------



## Kid (2 Luglio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Minchia ora ti do na mazzata in testa attia!! Sono d'accordo su quello che scrivi, ma porca paletta volevo sottolineare che essendo in un forum Italiano dove la religione cattolica è quella più seguita è normale avere dei pareri inerenti a questa.
> Aò se poi la religione cattolica in un forum Italiano non centra nulla ok ok rispetto la vostra opinione.


Figliolo, io ti perdono, ma per una settimana sarebbe moralmente apprezzabile che ti autofustigassi la sera, con in mano un rosario.


----------



## Kid (2 Luglio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi sembri Minerva due :carneval::rotfl:


LOL


----------



## Kid (2 Luglio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi sembri Oscuro due :carneval: :rotfl:


RI-LOL


----------



## Eliade (2 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Però 'na botta a te la darei. :mrgreen:


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (2 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Figliolo, io ti perdono, ma per una settimana sarebbe moralmente apprezzabile che ti autofustigassi la sera, con in mano un rosario.


Se è rosaria ok altrimenti sta cippa che mi fustigo


----------



## Kid (2 Luglio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se è rosaria ok altrimenti sta cippa che mi fustigo


:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (2 Luglio 2012)

:ira: 

non mandiamo in giro notizie false e tendenziose!


----------



## Ultimo (2 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :ira:
> 
> non mandiamo in giro notizie false e tendenziose!



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: OK!! allora cancella, lo stesso farò io dopo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (2 Luglio 2012)

Embè Maurizio allora tutto può essere rischio emulazione no?
Anche la cosidetta cultura del sacco di immondizie no?

Sai una cosa?
Qui il forum è ricco di personalità ricche e profonde...
Tutte...inimitabili eh?

A me sembra che Tebe distingua molto bene tra "tradimento" e "sesso extra".

Per me tradimento è prendere per il culo.
Dirmi ah faccio il turno di notte, povera me e invece sei in discoteca fino al mattino.
Ah ma mica ho ciulato eh?
Che c'entra mi hai detto che fai una cosa e invece ne fai un'altra e usi na balla per mascherarti, no?

Questo è tradire o no?


----------



## Kid (2 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Embè Maurizio allora tutto può essere rischio emulazione no?
> Anche la cosidetta cultura del sacco di immondizie no?
> 
> Sai una cosa?
> ...


Scusa ma... e il sesso extra invece, cos'ha di diverso?

Io continuo a non capire i traditori che si "tirano fuori" con scuse allucinanti.

Finchè le cose non si fanno alla luce del sole, è inutile raccontarsela. 

L'unica possibile alternativa alla fedeltà è la coppia aperta, altrimenti si è solo dei bastardi.


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Embè Maurizio allora tutto può essere rischio emulazione no?
> Anche la cosidetta cultura del sacco di immondizie no?
> 
> Sai una cosa?
> ...


Non avevo scritto scritto questo riguardo l 'emulazione rileggi.

Maurizio


----------



## contepinceton (2 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Scusa ma... e il sesso extra invece, cos'ha di diverso?
> 
> Io continuo a non capire i traditori che si "tirano fuori" con scuse allucinanti.
> 
> ...


Che è solo na scopata.
Come coinvolgimento emotivo c'è solo il brividin di un orgasmo.
Dopo te ne dimentichi.
Infatti io vengo da un mondo, dove la coppia aperta regna sovrana.
E non ci si nasconde dietro un dito.

Sulle scuse allucinanti si hai ragione.


----------



## Kid (2 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Che è solo na scopata.
> Come coinvolgimento emotivo c'è solo il brividin di un orgasmo.
> Dopo te ne dimentichi.
> Infatti io vengo da un mondo, dove la coppia aperta regna sovrana.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> A me non importa essere giudicata. Mi da' fastidio il vittimismo spesso eccessivo di chi è stato tradito.
> 
> Quando è successo a me di essere tradita, e ne sono stata distrutta, ho fatto un minimo di autocoscienza e ho realizzato che parte della colpa era mia.
> 
> ...


Nessuno dice che i traditi siano santi. Io sono una traditrice ma obiettivamente amche se mio marito puó avere delle colpe, tante o poche che siano, avrei dovuto essere sincera con lui.
Il fatto che lui abbia dei torti non rende meno grave il torto che io gli faccio.


----------



## perplesso (2 Luglio 2012)

Quindi tu Farfalla.....hai detto a tuo marito che hai un altro?


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Quindi tu Farfalla.....hai detto a tuo marito che hai un altro?


No. Per questo ho detto che sono in torto nonostante qualsiasi attenuante mi possa dare.


----------



## perplesso (2 Luglio 2012)

capisco.    avevo inteso diversamente.


----------



## Leda (2 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nessuno dice che i traditi siano santi. Io sono una traditrice ma obiettivamente amche se mio marito puó avere delle colpe, tante o poche che siano, avrei dovuto essere sincera con lui.
> Il fatto che lui abbia dei torti non rende meno grave il torto che io gli faccio.



Questa è onestà intellettuale. Quoto e approvo :up:


----------



## Sole (2 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Scusa ma... e il sesso extra invece, cos'ha di diverso?
> 
> Io continuo a non capire i traditori che si "tirano fuori" con scuse allucinanti.
> 
> ...


A parte il bastardi, mi tocca essere di nuovo d'accordo con te.


----------



## Sole (2 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Che è solo na scopata.*
> *Come coinvolgimento emotivo c'è solo il brividin di un orgasmo.*
> Dopo te ne dimentichi.
> Infatti io vengo da un mondo, dove la coppia aperta regna sovrana.
> ...


Ma 'sto coinvolgimento emotivo di cui parlate, ma come si fa a stabilire se c'è e in che misura? Ragazzi, ma queste non sono cose così chiare e definite da poterle misurare come se avessimo la bilancia dei sentimenti... io vedo un tipo, mi piace da impazzire, mi bagno solo a guardarlo, per giorni penso solo a lui e alla fine me lo scopo selvaggiamente una, due, tre volte. Poi finisce il gioco e amici come prima. Ok, non c'è coinvolgimento emotivo. Ma il convolgimento mentale che mi ha portato a mentire e tradire il mio compagno pur di andarci a letto? E l'adrenalina, e il sesso e la condivisione dell'intimità e del piacere? Vi sembrano cose tanto leggere? Tanto innocenti?

Tutti bravi a dire 'non c'è coinvolgimento emotivo, allora chissenefrega'.

Ma gli esseri umani non provano solo un'emozione, esistono mille gradazioni e sfumature tra l'indifferenza e l'innamoramento. E non è sempre facile stabilire a quale gradazione corrisponde ciò che sente un traditore nei confronti del suo amante.

A me 'sto coinvolgimento emotivo come ciò che distingue il vero tradimento dall'innocente evasione mi pare una grande cavolata... o solo una bella scusa per autoassolversi.


----------



## Lostris (3 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma 'sto coinvolgimento emotivo di cui parlate, ma come si fa a stabilire se c'è e in che misura? Ragazzi, ma queste non sono cose così chiare e definite da poterle misurare come se avessimo la bilancia dei sentimenti... io vedo un tipo, mi piace da impazzire, mi bagno solo a guardarlo, per giorni penso solo a lui e alla fine me lo scopo selvaggiamente una, due, tre volte. Poi finisce il gioco e amici come prima. Ok, non c'è coinvolgimento emotivo. Ma il convolgimento mentale che mi ha portato a mentire e tradire il mio compagno pur di andarci a letto? E l'adrenalina, e il sesso e la condivisione dell'intimità e del piacere? Vi sembrano cose tanto leggere? Tanto innocenti?
> 
> Tutti bravi a dire 'non c'è coinvolgimento emotivo, allora chissenefrega'.
> 
> ...


Come non quotarti.... :up:


----------



## perplesso (3 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma 'sto coinvolgimento emotivo di cui parlate, ma come si fa a stabilire se c'è e in che misura? Ragazzi, ma queste non sono cose così chiare e definite da poterle misurare come se avessimo la bilancia dei sentimenti... io vedo un tipo, mi piace da impazzire, mi bagno solo a guardarlo, per giorni penso solo a lui e alla fine me lo scopo selvaggiamente una, due, tre volte. Poi finisce il gioco e amici come prima. Ok, non c'è coinvolgimento emotivo. Ma il convolgimento mentale che mi ha portato a mentire e tradire il mio compagno pur di andarci a letto? E l'adrenalina, e il sesso e la condivisione dell'intimità e del piacere? Vi sembrano cose tanto leggere? Tanto innocenti?
> 
> Tutti bravi a dire 'non c'è coinvolgimento emotivo, allora chissenefrega'.
> 
> ...


Non so risponderti, esattamente.

Mi viene da dire che non riuscirei ad andare a letto con una donna con cui non andrei fuori a cena.

è coinvolgimento emotivo? e se sì,di che livello?  non ne ho idea.   posso solo riaffermare che a me le bambole gonfiabili non piacciono e a troie non sono mai andato.

magari ragionandoci sopra,potrei arrivare alla tua stessa conclusione,che è solo una scusa autoassolutoria


----------



## Simy (3 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Il senso del forum sicuramente NON è farsi compatire. Ma tra questo ed essere giudicati impunemente, c'è un abisso.
> 
> 
> Anche io sono stata tradita. *E allora*?


e allora forse dovresti ascoltare i consigli che ti da chi ha più esperienza di te....... mio pensiero


----------



## Nocciola (3 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma 'sto coinvolgimento emotivo di cui parlate, ma come si fa a stabilire se c'è e in che misura? Ragazzi, ma queste non sono cose così chiare e definite da poterle misurare come se avessimo la bilancia dei sentimenti... io vedo un tipo, mi piace da impazzire, mi bagno solo a guardarlo, per giorni penso solo a lui e alla fine me lo scopo selvaggiamente una, due, tre volte. Poi finisce il gioco e amici come prima. Ok, non c'è coinvolgimento emotivo. Ma il convolgimento mentale che mi ha portato a mentire e tradire il mio compagno pur di andarci a letto? E l'adrenalina, e il sesso e la condivisione dell'intimità e del piacere? Vi sembrano cose tanto leggere? Tanto innocenti?
> 
> Tutti bravi a dire 'non c'è coinvolgimento emotivo, allora chissenefrega'.
> 
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma 'sto coinvolgimento emotivo di cui parlate, ma come si fa a stabilire se c'è e in che misura? Ragazzi, ma queste non sono cose così chiare e definite da poterle misurare come se avessimo la bilancia dei sentimenti... io vedo un tipo, mi piace da impazzire, mi bagno solo a guardarlo, per giorni penso solo a lui e alla fine me lo scopo selvaggiamente una, due, tre volte. Poi finisce il gioco e amici come prima. Ok, non c'è coinvolgimento emotivo. Ma il convolgimento mentale che mi ha portato a mentire e tradire il mio compagno pur di andarci a letto? E l'adrenalina, e il sesso e la condivisione dell'intimità e del piacere? Vi sembrano cose tanto leggere? Tanto innocenti?
> 
> Tutti bravi a dire 'non c'è coinvolgimento emotivo, allora chissenefrega'.
> 
> ...


quoto e se posso approvo.


----------



## Simy (3 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma 'sto coinvolgimento emotivo di cui parlate, ma come si fa a stabilire se c'è e in che misura? Ragazzi, ma queste non sono cose così chiare e definite da poterle misurare come se avessimo la bilancia dei sentimenti... io vedo un tipo, mi piace da impazzire, mi bagno solo a guardarlo, per giorni penso solo a lui e alla fine me lo scopo selvaggiamente una, due, tre volte. Poi finisce il gioco e amici come prima. Ok, non c'è coinvolgimento emotivo. Ma il convolgimento mentale che mi ha portato a mentire e tradire il mio compagno pur di andarci a letto? E l'adrenalina, e il sesso e la condivisione dell'intimità e del piacere? Vi sembrano cose tanto leggere? Tanto innocenti?
> 
> Tutti bravi a dire 'non c'è coinvolgimento emotivo, allora chissenefrega'.
> 
> ...


:up: e approvato!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma 'sto coinvolgimento emotivo di cui parlate, ma come si fa a stabilire se c'è e in che misura? Ragazzi, ma queste non sono cose così chiare e definite da poterle misurare come se avessimo la bilancia dei sentimenti... io vedo un tipo, mi piace da impazzire, mi bagno solo a guardarlo, per giorni penso solo a lui e alla fine me lo scopo selvaggiamente una, due, tre volte. Poi finisce il gioco e amici come prima. Ok, non c'è coinvolgimento emotivo. Ma il convolgimento mentale che mi ha portato a mentire e tradire il mio compagno pur di andarci a letto? E l'adrenalina, e il sesso e la condivisione dell'intimità e del piacere? Vi sembrano cose tanto leggere? Tanto innocenti?
> 
> *Tutti bravi a dire 'non c'è coinvolgimento emotivo, allora chissenefrega'.*
> 
> ...



Sul neretto:* il Conte* è bravo a dire sta cosa 

per il resto sono d'accordo su ogni singola parola:up:


----------



## Daniele (3 Luglio 2012)

Allora, Toygirl, tu sei stata tradita? Anche io, ma non una volta, la prima volta fai dell'autocoscienza e seriamente arrivi a pensarla come la pensi te, ma il secondo tradimento senza alcuna pecca della mia persona nei riguardi dell'altra mi fece capire una cosa importante:
Il tradimento  necessità di scusanti per chi lo attua, chiunque agisce in tal senso troverà colpe da ascrivere al partner, ma la verità è che se si sta male in un rapporto è colpa di entrambi, se  si tradisce è solo colpa propria, perchè esiste una via d'uscita migliore, più onesta e  quasi indolore, si chiama lasciarsi, perchè io non credo che una persona possa cambiare o che possa essere cambiata dall'altra, se stai con una persona stai con lei e con i suoi difetti, amen.
Poi posso farti notare una cosa, tu tradivi il tuo lui  per non dargli il dispiacere di lasciarlo, ma poi lo hai anche lasciato, quindi perchè lo hai tradito? Guarda che in un rapppoerto insoddisfacente si vive molto meglio che in una vita con seri problemi, se i problemi fossero che il partner non ti capisce....li vorrei tutti i giorni quei problemi.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sul neretto:* il Conte* è bravo a dire sta cosa
> 
> per il resto sono d'accordo su ogni singola parola:up:


Si in effetti quando suono l'organo sono molto coinvolto emotivamente e le emozioni circolano per tutto il mio essere.
Sono stato fortunato ad avere l'arte musicale come grande amore.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Luglio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Allora, Toygirl, tu sei stata tradita? Anche io, ma non una volta, la prima volta fai dell'autocoscienza e seriamente arrivi a pensarla come la pensi te, ma il secondo tradimento senza alcuna pecca della mia persona nei riguardi dell'altra mi fece capire una cosa importante:
> Il tradimento  necessità di scusanti per chi lo attua, chiunque agisce in tal senso troverà colpe da ascrivere al partner, ma la verità è che se si sta male in un rapporto è colpa di entrambi, se  si tradisce è solo colpa propria, perchè esiste una via d'uscita migliore, più onesta e  quasi indolore, si chiama lasciarsi, perchè io non credo che una persona possa cambiare o che possa essere cambiata dall'altra, se stai con una persona stai con lei e con i suoi difetti, amen.
> Poi posso farti notare una cosa, tu tradivi il tuo lui  per non dargli il dispiacere di lasciarlo, ma poi lo hai anche lasciato, quindi perchè lo hai tradito? Guarda che in un rapppoerto insoddisfacente si vive molto meglio che in una vita con seri problemi, se i problemi fossero che il partner non ti capisce....li vorrei tutti i giorni quei problemi.


No Daniele lei non tradiva per questo motivo.
Il tradimento è la conseguenza di una situazione.
Lei voleva solo fare del buon sesso con un tizio.
Ma avendo un ragazzo diventa tradimento no?

Come dire...
Fai sesso fuori dal matrimonio 
Fai peccato contro il seso comandamento

Ma uno può sempre decidere per sè che cosa per lui è tradimento o meno...

Tanto sa...
Che può autoassolversi...

Pitosto dei sensi de colpa...meglio l'autoassoluzione...no?


----------



## Daniele (3 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma uno può sempre decidere per sè che cosa per lui è tradimento o meno...
> 
> Tanto sa...
> Che può autoassolversi...
> ...


Appunto, ma purtroppo non conta quello che sente il traditore in questione, ma è il danno che è nel tradito la questione ed il rischio che si pone quella persona. Mettiamo il rischio depressione? Lo sapete che di depressione si muore più che di polmonite? Ecco, quindi pare giusto sottoporre una persona ad un rischio così grande per una qualsivoglia ripicca?


----------



## lothar57 (3 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No Daniele lei non tradiva per questo motivo.
> Il tradimento è la conseguenza di una situazione.
> Lei voleva solo fare del buon sesso con un tizio.
> Ma avendo un ragazzo diventa tradimento no?
> ...



ma che palle Conte..gia'e'un coro di maestrini cinesi,tutti identici,e come si approvano....ti ci metti anche tu?????poi il mio bel invornito,trattasi di  nono comandamento..non sesto(o no???)


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma che palle Conte..gia'e'un coro di maestrini cinesi,tutti identici,e come si approvano....ti ci metti anche tu?????poi il mio bel invornito,trattasi di nono comandamento..non sesto(o no???)


Il sesto è 'Non commettere atti impuri' : in origine era 'Non commettere adulterio', poi hanno generalizzato per allargare lo spettro.


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2012)

*Sole*

Cosa aggiungere?Condivido totalmente il tuo post......ecco una Donna lucida....che non ama raccontarsi cazzate di qualsiasi tipo......!!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (3 Luglio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Appunto, ma purtroppo non conta quello che sente il traditore in questione, ma è il danno che è nel tradito la questione ed il rischio che si pone quella persona. Mettiamo il rischio depressione? Lo sapete che di depressione si muore più che di polmonite? Ecco, quindi pare giusto sottoporre una persona ad un rischio così grande per una qualsivoglia ripicca?


Ma sta tento...
Perchè deve essere il tradito a decidere la quantità del dolo?
Pensaci un attimo se io sono una ragazza e mi metto assieme a te.
Tu mi dici
Se mi fai i corni ti uccido.
Io ti mollo in tronco no?
Ci tengo a vivere.

Parli di ripicca ok...
Allora lei ti ha tradito per farti male.
Hai solo esperito la perfidia di certe donne no?

Ma in un certo senso è colpa tua.
Chi è così stupido da mostrare il lato debole al nemico?

Ti faccio un esempio contiano.
Ci fu una persona che pareva interessata al mio lato debole, per aiutarmi.
Io capii che era interessata per sapere come fare ad offendermi e ferirmi.
Le feci per telefono tutto un discorsetto su quanto io mi sento inferiore ad ogni altro uomo a causa della mia statura.
Lei abboccò in pieno.

Il giorno dopo saltava fuori la storia del conte nanerottolo.
E non hai idea di quanto ha digrignato i denti, quando si accorse, che ancora una volta, io, novello Bertoldo...l'avevo messa nel sacco no?

Se tu dici alla morosa...
Si fame pure le corna che non me ne frega un casso...
lei non userà MAI un tradimento per farti stare male...no?
Ma casomai te svoia la carta di credito no?

Dove siete mariti?
Vi è mai capitato di immusonirvi con la moglie per spese pazze o assurde da parte sua?
Scusami caro non ho resistito a comperare quel quadro di Teomondo Scrofalo no?


----------



## contepinceton (3 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma che palle Conte..gia'e'un coro di maestrini cinesi,tutti identici,e come si approvano....ti ci metti anche tu?????poi il mio bel invornito,trattasi di  nono comandamento..non sesto(o no???)


No mio caro.
Rapporti prematrimoniali: atti impuri sesto comandamento.
Ma Cristo dice che se guardi una donna per desiderarla hai già commesso adulterio contro di lei.
Ma dice pure di non ripudiare le mogli, e di non esporle all'adulterio no?


----------



## Leda (3 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :up: e approvato!


Me, too!


----------



## Daniele (3 Luglio 2012)

Conte, io non dico ad una donna, non tradirmi se no ti uccido, dico solo che visto quello che mi ha riservato la vita, sarebbe il modo sbagliato per "non farmi soffrire" per dirla alla toygirl. Io un altro tradimento non lo accetterò, semplicemente so cosa devo fare nel caso e cosa farò perchè la mia vita sarà finita in quel momento, nel momento in cui avrò la certezza che l'essere umano è da distruggere del tutto.Non ne ho ancora la certezza, solo un piccolo dubbio rimane, ma le giustificazioni dei traditi mi fanno pensare a che bella invenzione sia stata la bomba atomca...ed è un pessimo pensiero.


----------



## PolvereDiStelle (4 Luglio 2012)

Io sono stata tradita, quindi so benissimo quanto sia doloroso, ma ho l'impressione che si faccia troppo presto a trarre le conclusioni. 
Quando il partner tradisce è molto comune attribuirgli l'etichetta dello/a "stronzo/a", ma non è sempre così, noi dobbiamo avere la forza di metterci in discussione e cercare di capire perchè è successo. Cosa è cambiato all'interno della coppia? Il tradimento avviene quasi sempre perchè c'è la necessità di compensare un aspetto che manca nel nostro partner abituale. Può trattarsi di affetto, sesso, attenzioni, evasione, trasgressione...possono esserci mille motivi.
Comprendo la rabbia, il dolore, l'amarezza, il senso di sconfitta, ho provato anch'io tutti questi sentimenti, ma reagire alzando la voce, con accuse e minacce e fare le vittime non porta da nessuna parte. So bene che è difficile, ma dobbiamo cercare di capire cosa ha spinto il nostro partner a tradirci, dobbiamo parlare, accogliere le sue confidenze e utilizzarle per comprendere cosa non funziona più all'interno della coppia. La responsabilità in questi casi non è mai tutta da una parte. Ricordiamolo sempre.
Molte persone non riescono a perdonare un tradimento, il perdono è un atto difficilissimo da compiere, ma se si riesce a fare si deve fare sul serio. Contrariamente a ciò che si pensa, perdonare non significa cancellare i sentimenti dolorosi legati all'evento, significa però riuscire a superare il risentimento, pur ammettendo di essere stati feriti. Finchè proverete rabbia nei confronti del vostro partner significa che non siete ancora riusciti a perdonarlo.
Ricostruire una relazione dopo un tradimento richiede, tempo e pazienza, ma non è impossibile.


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Luglio 2012)

PolvereDiStelle ha detto:


> Io sono stata tradita, quindi so benissimo quanto sia doloroso, ma ho l'impressione che si faccia troppo presto a trarre le conclusioni.
> Quando il partner tradisce è molto comune attribuirgli l'etichetta dello/a "stronzo/a", ma non è sempre così, noi dobbiamo avere la forza di metterci in discussione e cercare di capire perchè è successo. Cosa è cambiato all'interno della coppia? Il tradimento avviene quasi sempre perchè c'è la necessità di compensare un aspetto che manca nel nostro partner abituale. Può trattarsi di affetto, sesso, attenzioni, evasione, trasgressione...possono esserci mille motivi.
> Comprendo la rabbia, il dolore, l'amarezza, il senso di sconfitta, ho provato anch'io tutti questi sentimenti, ma reagire alzando la voce, con accuse e minacce e fare le vittime non porta da nessuna parte. So bene che è difficile, ma dobbiamo cercare di capire cosa ha spinto il nostro partner a tradirci, dobbiamo parlare, accogliere le sue confidenze e utilizzarle per comprendere cosa non funziona più all'interno della coppia. La responsabilità in questi casi non è mai tutta da una parte. Ricordiamolo sempre.
> Molte persone non riescono a perdonare un tradimento, il perdono è un atto difficilissimo da compiere, ma se si riesce a fare si deve fare sul serio. Contrariamente a ciò che si pensa, perdonare non significa cancellare i sentimenti dolorosi legati all'evento, significa però riuscire a superare il risentimento, pur ammettendo di essere stati feriti. Finchè proverete rabbia nei confronti del vostro partner significa che non siete ancora riusciti a perdonarlo.
> Ricostruire una relazione dopo un tradimento richiede, tempo e pazienza, ma non è impossibile.


Ti ripeto quello che ho scritto in un altro post.

Certo si deve perdonare, avrà fatto quello che si sentiva di fare, una sua scelta libera.
Una scelta in cui però ha escluso noi, non vedo perché insistere a volerla ancora questa persona.
La consapevolezza di non scelta, dovrebbe far superare al nostro orgoglio la sconfitta ed accettarla.
Senza iniziare nessun tipo di pensiero, cercandosi di darsi le giustificazioni più plausibili possibili, tantomeno deve far nascere uno spirito di rivincita, la partita è unica, non esiste rivincita, pensare di giocarla di nuovo è solo un'illusione. 


Maurizio


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ti ripeto quello che ho scritto in un altro post.
> 
> Certo si deve perdonare, avrà fatto quello che si sentiva di fare, una sua scelta libera.
> Una scelta in cui però ha escluso noi, non vedo perché insistere a volerla ancora questa persona.
> ...


Ma sta tento Maurizio...
Ma guarda che non va così eh?
Non mi pare che il tradito insista a volere ancora quella persona eh?
Mi pare che è il traditore che casomai implora il perdono no?
Tanto è vero che il traditore sa benissimo che sventata la tresca, il coltello dalla parte del manico ce l'ha il tradito no?
E' il tradito che ti dice...ah è così...bene ora io me ne vado, ora io ti lascio...ecc..ecc..ecc...

Dai che si alzi qui il tradito che dopo aver scoperto il tradimento ha esordito così...poverino che brutta disgrazia ti è capitata...ed è stata tutta colpa mia che non ho saputo darti tutto quanto quello di cui tu avevi bisogno...

Da quel che si legge qui dentro...si parla di lunghi processi...pare che la coppia dopo un tradimento...faccia la sua bella guerra...ora calda ora fredda...

Ok..mi sono fottuto la tua fiducia...
Sta a me scegliere se impegnarmi giorno dopo giorno per mostrarti che è stato uno stupido errore e che puoi tornare a fidarti di me...e sta a te...riconoscere i segni del mio pentimento e della mia volontà di tentare di riparare il danno che ho causato a te come persona...

Occhio eh?
Perchè se tu dici...ah se mi chiedi scusa ti perdono...potrei risponderti...nononono...fammi una carità lasciamoci...perchè io amo un'altra persona...e colgo la palla al balzo...e visto che mi hai bveccato...ciao eh? Ognun per sè...


----------



## Kid (5 Luglio 2012)

PolvereDiStelle ha detto:


> Io sono stata tradita, quindi so benissimo quanto sia doloroso, ma ho l'impressione che si faccia troppo presto a trarre le conclusioni.
> Quando il partner tradisce è molto comune attribuirgli l'etichetta dello/a "stronzo/a", ma non è sempre così, noi dobbiamo avere la forza di metterci in discussione e cercare di capire perchè è successo. Cosa è cambiato all'interno della coppia? Il tradimento avviene quasi sempre perchè c'è la necessità di compensare un aspetto che manca nel nostro partner abituale. Può trattarsi di affetto, sesso, attenzioni, evasione, trasgressione...possono esserci mille motivi.
> Comprendo la rabbia, il dolore, l'amarezza, il senso di sconfitta, ho provato anch'io tutti questi sentimenti, ma reagire alzando la voce, con accuse e minacce e fare le vittime non porta da nessuna parte. So bene che è difficile, ma dobbiamo cercare di capire cosa ha spinto il nostro partner a tradirci, dobbiamo parlare, accogliere le sue confidenze e utilizzarle per comprendere cosa non funziona più all'interno della coppia. La responsabilità in questi casi non è mai tutta da una parte. Ricordiamolo sempre.
> Molte persone non riescono a perdonare un tradimento, il perdono è un atto difficilissimo da compiere, ma se si riesce a fare si deve fare sul serio. Contrariamente a ciò che si pensa, perdonare non significa cancellare i sentimenti dolorosi legati all'evento, significa però riuscire a superare il risentimento, pur ammettendo di essere stati feriti. Finchè proverete rabbia nei confronti del vostro partner significa che non siete ancora riusciti a perdonarlo.
> Ricostruire una relazione dopo un tradimento richiede, tempo e pazienza, ma non è impossibile.


Belle parole, note ai più. Ma rimango dell'idea che un tradimento, anche quando "perdonato", lascia cicatrici troppo vistose per poter essere ignorato.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Belle parole, note ai più. Ma rimango dell'idea che un tradimento, anche quando "perdonato", lascia cicatrici troppo vistose per poter essere ignorato.


Kid...vai forte!
E sei sempre più un UOMO.
Sai ieri girovagavo per il mausoleo...
Per rileggere le mitiche gesta del povero Lordpinceton
E mi sono imbattuto in te che scrivi la tua storia.
In "loro" che ti dicono vedrai dopo la separazione starai meglio...
Io che vengo segnalato perchè ti dico...ma poverino bambino...la moglie ti ha fatto la bua...

Invece di separarti sei rimasto con lei...
Hai fatto un altro figlio.

Si le cicatrici restano.
Ma sono come dei vecchi post in un mausoleo...

Forza Kid...
Un altro passo e arriverai perfino a ridere dell'affronto subito.


----------



## Simy (5 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> A parte il fatto che nessuno può ergersi a giudice delle mie azioni solo perchè presume di avere più esperienza. Io ascolto i consigli che ritengo sensati. Del moralismo ne faccio volentieri a meno anche perchè, dato che sto tradendo un traditore seriale, penso che nessuno mi possa dare della stronza


il fatto che lui ti tradisca non ti mette comunque nella condizione di abbassarti al suo stesso livello...
poi se tu vuoi solo sentirti dire che fai bene a comportarti cosi allora continua tranquilla e serena per la tua strada


----------



## Daniele (5 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> A parte il fatto che nessuno può ergersi a giudice delle mie azioni solo perchè presume di avere più esperienza. Io ascolto i consigli che ritengo sensati. Del moralismo ne faccio volentieri a meno anche perchè, dato che sto tradendo un traditore seriale, penso che nessuno mi possa dare della stronza


Allora perchè sei stata insieme ad una merda di ragazzo? Perchè da quello che scriveva sembrava non essere una merdaccia mentre lo sembrava di più il tuo ex ed ora viene fuori che sei stata con merdaccia 1 lo stronzo e merdaccia 2 la vendetta??? Te li cerchi con il lanternino i ragazzi sbagliatissimi? Quindi per te è giusto tradire perchè tu hai avuto l'accortezza di stare con ragazzi sbagliati? Quando una persona è sbagliata la si lascia, stop, il tradimento ti mette al suo livello. Io sono stato tradito due volte, non mi sarei mai abbassato a tradire.


----------



## Daniele (5 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Perchè non posso abbassarmi al suo livello? Io devo essere brava, buona e cornuta e fare la cosa giusta?
> 
> Lo dici tu che sei Dio forse?
> 
> Io come Dio ho solo la mia coscienza e se ho a che fare con la feccia, mi sento libera di comportarmi nel modo peggiore possibile. Qualcuno lo chiamerebbe "karma"........


No, devi fargli male dove gli farebbe male, ad un traditore non fa male il tradimento, ad  un traditore maschio fa male sentirsi sbeffeggiato che anche se ha tante tacche sull'uccello è una mezza tacca e basta...cioè prendilo per il culo per la sua non virilità spiegandogli che un uomo è seriale per dimostrare a se stesso di non averlo così piccolo come è in realtà...e così lo porterai per anni dallo psicologo, vuoi scommettere???


----------



## Simy (5 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Perchè non posso abbassarmi al suo livello? Io devo essere brava, buona e cornuta e fare la cosa giusta?
> 
> Lo dici tu che sei Dio forse?
> 
> Io come Dio ho solo la mia coscienza e se ho a che fare con la feccia, mi sento libera di comportarmi nel modo peggiore possibile. Qualcuno lo chiamerebbe "karma"........


certo ognuno è libero di comportarsi esattamente come ritiene giusto... finchè questo non lede gli altri

non mi ritengo Dio (tra l'altro sono pure atea guarda un pò) ma mi ritengo una persona corretta con me stessa e con gli altri... non ho mai ripagato nessuno con la stessa moneta e se ho a che fare con la feccia non faccio altro che allontanarla da me...


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Perchè non posso abbassarmi al suo livello? Io devo essere brava, buona e cornuta e fare la cosa giusta?
> 
> Lo dici tu che sei Dio forse?
> 
> Io come Dio ho solo la mia coscienza e se ho a che fare con la feccia, mi sento libera di comportarmi nel modo peggiore possibile. Qualcuno lo chiamerebbe "karma"........


Quando uno a che fare con la feccia, come definita da te, cerca di venirne fuori,  se ci si adegua se ne fa marte! ha ragione Simy.


Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Quando uno a che fare con la feccia, come definita da te, cerca di venirne fuori,  se ci si adegua se ne fa marte! ha ragione Simy.
> 
> 
> Maurizio


Parte no marte, ho sbagliato.

Maurizio


----------



## Simy (5 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Quando uno a che fare con la feccia, come definita da te, cerca di venirne fuori, se ci si adegua se ne fa marte! *ha ragione Simy*.
> 
> 
> Maurizio


 mi stai dando ragione??? :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> mi stai dando ragione??? :mrgreen:


in realtà è pazzo di te, mi pare evidente


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> mi stai dando ragione??? :mrgreen:


Certo, sono obbiettivo sempre, mica mi condizionano i cazzeggi vari, quelli sono per ridere 

Maurizio


----------



## Daniele (5 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Io ho tradito per amore, non tanto per vendicarmi di uno stronzo.


Non si tradisce mai per amore, non esiste il tradimento per amore, per amore si lascia una persona e si inzia un rapporto con l'altra, non si tradisce, allora non è amore, è necessità fisica e basta.


----------



## Simy (5 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Se ti fa stare meglio, buon per te
> 
> A me fa stare meglio vendicarmi e poi allontanarmi.


non si tratta di stare meglio o peggio!
anche io sono stata tradita, e tutti (chi più chi meno) abbiamo avuto momenti in cui avremmo voluto vendicarci e ripargli allo stesso modo! ma a che scopo Toy??? pensi che a lungo andare tutto questo ti faccia stare meglio? è un sollievo momentaneo non una soluzione al problema


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Luglio 2012)

*Toy... molto umilmente*

... ti vorrei dare un consiglio.
Se prendi in considerazione solo i consigli che ti piacciono... difficilmente riuscirai a migliorare te stessa.
Poi naturalmente... FQCCTP


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Ripeto, non mi interessa essere buona e cara  La differenza tra me e lui è che io SO BENE la differenza tra ciò che è giusto e ciò che è sbagliato e mi piace dare agli altri ciò che ricevo.
> Non sono così perchè sono nata così e non posso cambiare, per fortuna...


Si proprio una fortuna direi, solo per chi non ti incontra nella sua strada naturalmente.


Maurizio


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Luglio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non si tradisce mai per amore, non esiste il tradimento per amore, per amore si lascia una persona e si inzia un rapporto con l'altra, non si tradisce, allora non è amore, è necessità fisica e basta.


Bravo Dani!


----------



## Simy (5 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... ti vorrei dare un consiglio.
> Se prendi in considerazione solo i consigli che ti piacciono... difficilmente riuscirai a migliorare te stessa.
> Poi naturalmente... *FQCCTP*


quoto! soprattutto il neretto... :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (5 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Dimentichi che una persona AMA anche sè stessa. Se io non sono scappata subito e non sono volata tra le sue braccia appena ha lasciato la tipa con cui mi aveva tradito è anche perchè amo me stessa e volevo capire se mi sarei fatta del male ancora. Male non sopportabile dico, perchè a stare con qualcuno che ami il dolore prima o poi è inevitabile...
> 
> Non esiste solo il cuore Daniele, anche la testa...


Bel modo di amarsi direi


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2012)

*Ma*

OGNI GIORNO LEGGO CAZZATE....ma devo dire che tradire per amore......NSE Pò SENTì!!!!!!


----------



## Simy (5 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> OGNI GIORNO LEGGO CAZZATE....ma devo dire che tradire per amore......NSE Pò SENTì!!!!!!



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

:up:


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Dimentichi che una persona AMA anche sè stessa. Se io non sono scappata subito e non sono volata tra le sue braccia appena ha lasciato la tipa con cui mi aveva tradito è anche perchè amo me stessa e volevo capire se mi sarei fatta del male ancora. Male non sopportabile dico, perchè a stare con qualcuno che ami il dolore prima o poi è inevitabile...
> 
> Non esiste solo il cuore Daniele, anche la testa...



ohhhhhhh Finalmente una che usa la testa....

Maurizio


----------



## Simy (5 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Forse mi sono spiegata male.
> 
> NON tradire per amore
> 
> *Tradire perchè innamorata dell'amante... e non solo per scoparci *



però torni con l'ex...che a sto punto non ami....


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> OGNI GIORNO LEGGO CAZZATE....ma devo dire che tradire per amore......NSE Pò SENTì!!!!!!


Obiettivamente in questo cao devo essere pienamente daccordo con te!


Maurizio


----------



## Daniele (5 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Non sono una scema con gli occhiali rosa che si distrugge per amore. Già l'ho fatto.
> 
> Ora voglio amare ma ANCHE essere felice.
> 
> Il problema comunque non si pone perchè un compromesso pare l'abbiamo trovato...


Tu usi le persone che soggettivamente per i tuoi canoni ti hanno fatto del male, non dico che non te ne abbiano fatto, ma un giorno la farai pagare a qualcuno che pensi soggettivamente che ti abbbia fatto ddel male e magari sarà totalmente innocente, mettendoti non solo dalla parte del torto, ma dalla parte del torto marcio. IN quel momento quella persona se si accorgesse del male che tu gli hai fatto e si comportasse come te, non ti darebbe alquanto fastidio? Se tu sbagliassi godresti nel farti fare del male? Non fare agli altri quello che non vorresti fosse fatto a te, io accetto gli sbagli delle persone, ne accetto le scuse e poi me ne vado per sempre, ma perchè so che le volte che nella mia vita ho sbagliato ho chiesto sempre scusa e certe persone si sono vendicate contro di me per un mio errore...non è bello subire una vendetta quando sei seriamente pentito e non hai voluto fare del male, sai?


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2012)

*Allora*

Allora mi rimangio tutto.....TRADIRE PER AMORE è NORMALE.....coione che pensa il contrario!!!


----------



## Daniele (5 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Forse mi sono spiegata male.
> 
> NON tradire per amore
> 
> Tradire perchè innamorata dell'amante... e non solo per scoparci


Uno dei peggiori ncasi di tradimento, se ami un'altra persona non ti fai fermare dai piagnistei dell'altra, sei solo una pavida creatura che si nasconde dietro ad una figura di figacciona vendicativa.Non ai il coraggio delle tue azioni e le fai nell'ombra, sei cattiva e pericolosa e magari non ti vedi così.
Lo sai che la mia ex mi ha tradito per stare meglio con la prpria autostima? Cosa c'è di meglio di una azione per se stessi? In fondo che male faceva a me? In fondo la morte sarebbe stata la mia.


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2012)

*Ma*

Che cazzo c'entra il moralismo con il rispetto???Toy ma quanti cazzo di anni hai?


----------



## Daniele (5 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che cazzo c'entra il moralismo con il rispetto???Toy ma quanti cazzo di anni hai?


Iol "moralismo" è la parola per tacciare chi da fastidio. Ma lei non sa dove sia di casa il rispetto.
Io preferirei vivere con una mignotta redenta  che mi rispetta, che una fragile ed onesta ragazza che apppena vede il motivo per non rispettarmi secondo i suoi canoni me lo mette in culo, non so, ma a me farmelo mettere nel sedere non piace.


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2012)

*Daniele*

Quanto sei antico....:rotfl:!vedi daniele 'arroganza di queste donnette mi disturba....si nascondono dietro il moralismo.....quando è una questione di rispetto......pusillanime....poca roba direi....un culo che straparla....niente altro!!!


----------



## Daniele (5 Luglio 2012)

Oscuro, io penso sempre di vvoler essere fiero delle mie scelte. Ma devo esserne fiero non solo nel momento in cui le compio, ma anche dopo. NOn sono fiero di aver aiutato la mia ex, perchè se avessi saputo cosa mi ha fatto le avrei detto che non aveva neppure senso la telefonata a me. Non sono fiero di me perchè in quel momento lo ero, che nonostante il dolore che mi desse avrei fatto la cosa giusta, con il senno di poi era la cosa sbagliata e perciò non sono fiero di me.
Ma almeno ho provato a fare la cosa giusta, come essere fieri di sè  nel fare direttamente la cosa sbagliata?  IL dire che una cosa non fa male se non saputa? QUindi se rubi una cosa e la persona non lo sscopre subito non è stata derubata? Sono concetti border line che non voglio neppure discutere, sono sofismi del cazzo, la realtà è che se tutti fossimo un poco onesti con le persone a noi vicine, non ci sarebbe questa società degna di essere distrutta.


----------



## Simy (5 Luglio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Oscuro, io penso sempre di vvoler essere fiero delle mie scelte. Ma devo esserne fiero non solo nel momento in cui le compio, ma anche dopo. NOn sono fiero di aver aiutato la mia ex, perchè se avessi saputo cosa mi ha fatto le avrei detto che non aveva neppure senso la telefonata a me. Non sono fiero di me perchè in quel momento lo ero, che nonostante il dolore che mi desse avrei fatto la cosa giusta, con il senno di poi era la cosa sbagliata e perciò non sono fiero di me.
> Ma almeno ho provato a fare la cosa giusta, come essere fieri di sè nel fare direttamente la cosa sbagliata? IL dire che una cosa non fa male se non saputa? QUindi se rubi una cosa e la persona non lo sscopre subito non è stata derubata? Sono concetti border line che non voglio neppure discutere, sono sofismi del cazzo, la realtà è che se tutti fossimo un poco onesti con le persone a noi vicine, non ci sarebbe questa società degna di essere distrutta.



Tu DEVI essere fiero di te stesso Daniele!
Sei una bella persona... devi solo riuscire a lasciarti alla spalle il passato


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2012)

*Ok*

QUESTO è IL DANIELE CHE VOGLIO LEGGERE, QUESTO CAZZO!Cazzuto e diretto.....E CAZZO IN FUORI!!!GRANDE!!!!


----------



## PolvereDiStelle (5 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Belle parole, note ai più. Ma rimango dell'idea che un tradimento, anche quando "perdonato", lascia cicatrici troppo vistose per poter essere ignorato.


Le cicatrici restano, ma quando c'è una cicatrice significa anche che la ferita è ormai rimarginata. Ogni caso è diverso, ma tutti possono sbagliare e quando il pentimento da parte di chi tradisce c'è davvero forse una seconda possibilità andrebbe concessa.

La cosa fondamentale comunque è compiere delle scelte consapevoli, si può decidere di perdonare o di non perdonare, si può decidere di cambiare le modalità del rapporto, si può provare a ridare fiducia, ma è importante che tutte queste scelte vadano fatte dopo un'attenta riflessione sull'accaduto e soprattutto dopo aver metabolizzato un po' la rabbia e il dolore. Le scelte "a caldo", quelle avventate, non sempre sono quelle più in linea con quello che vogliamo davvero.
Inoltre ricordiamoci una cosa, per risolvere la conflittualità di coppia si deve parlare...parlare....parlare e ancora parlare. E non venitemi a dire che parlare non serve a niente e ci vogliono i fatti, perchè non è a "quel modo" di parlare che mi riferisco. Non intendo dire che ci vogliono tante parole, intendo dire che bisogna parlare davvero, comunicare con il partner, non si deve mai tacere ciò che ci addolora sperando che l'altro ci arrivi da solo o pensando che tanto non c'è soluzione.
Una comunicazione EFFICACE può salvare un rapporto, ma non deve essere una pioggia di accuse o una lista di pregi e difetti dell'altro


----------



## oscuro (7 Luglio 2012)

*Tuburao*

Tu parli con il culo toy!!!


----------



## Simy (7 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu parli con il culo toy!!!




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Luglio 2012)

*oscuro*



oscuro ha detto:


> Tu parli con il culo toy!!!



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

secondo me c'è bisogno di te di là sul 3d delle taglie 40


----------



## Daniele (8 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> La tua ex è stata stupida a confessarti tutto. Se ormai voleva lasciarti, non aveva senso farti sapere della sua azione. Chiami pavida una persona che è stata tradita, esattamente come te, ma non piange per tutto il forum piagnucolando contro i cattivoni che sporcano il mondo...


Non me lo confessò, lo scoprii io quando non stavamo più insieme solo per il fatto che quando quel busone di suo nonno è morto lei piangente ha chiesto una mano a me ed io non ho mai negato una mano a chi ho voluto bene. Ma il giorno dopo ho scoperto la verità scomoda, l'ho scoperta io e la cosa mi ha fatto più male che mai, il stare zitto per quel funerale di quel busone mi ha fatto male, l'avere rispetto di quel lutto mi ha ucciso.
Possibile che in nome di un morto che non c'è più deve essere finita una persona che era viva?

Carissima, ma tu con il tuo modo di pensare giustifichi il mio piano che avevo accantonato, quello di pagare uno che violentasse lei, pensaci, è vendetta pura e lascerebbe cicatrici in lei come quelle che ho io...direi che tu sei la prima persona che giustifica questa cosa che ho accantonato per moralisimi


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2012)

*Chiara*

Ok....dov'è questo 3d sulle taglie?


----------



## PolvereDiStelle (9 Luglio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Carissima, ma tu con il tuo modo di pensare giustifichi il mio piano che avevo accantonato, quello di pagare uno che violentasse lei, pensaci, è vendetta pura e lascerebbe cicatrici in lei come quelle che ho io...direi che tu sei la prima persona che giustifica questa cosa che ho accantonato per moralisimi


Avevi un piano del genere?  Spero sia solo provocatorio


----------



## lothar57 (9 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok....dov'è questo 3d sulle taglie?


secondo me finisce presto alla Dozza..sai cosa e'vero??'come diceva il mio amico commissario della PS..si sta'bene,pasti caldi,tv,e sesso gratis con i tunisini...


----------



## perplesso (10 Luglio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non me lo confessò, lo scoprii io quando non stavamo più insieme solo per il fatto che quando quel busone di suo nonno è morto lei piangente ha chiesto una mano a me ed io non ho mai negato una mano a chi ho voluto bene. Ma il giorno dopo ho scoperto la verità scomoda, l'ho scoperta io e la cosa mi ha fatto più male che mai, il stare zitto per quel funerale di quel busone mi ha fatto male, l'avere rispetto di quel lutto mi ha ucciso.
> Possibile che in nome di un morto che non c'è più deve essere finita una persona che era viva?
> 
> Carissima, ma tu con il tuo modo di pensare giustifichi il mio piano che avevo accantonato, quello di pagare uno che violentasse lei, pensaci, è vendetta pura e lascerebbe cicatrici in lei come quelle che ho io...direi che tu sei la prima persona che giustifica questa cosa che ho accantonato per moralisimi


mi auguro tu stia scherzando,anche perchè parlarne pubblicamente in un forum non avrebbe senso


----------



## stellina (10 Luglio 2012)

PolvereDiStelle ha detto:


> Le cicatrici restano, ma quando c'è una cicatrice significa anche che la ferita è ormai rimarginata. Ogni caso è diverso, ma tutti possono sbagliare e quando il pentimento da parte di chi tradisce c'è davvero forse una seconda possibilità andrebbe concessa.
> 
> La cosa fondamentale comunque è compiere delle scelte consapevoli, si può decidere di perdonare o di non perdonare, si può decidere di cambiare le modalità del rapporto, si può provare a ridare fiducia, ma è importante che tutte queste scelte vadano fatte dopo un'attenta riflessione sull'accaduto e soprattutto dopo aver metabolizzato un po' la rabbia e il dolore. Le scelte "a caldo", quelle avventate, non sempre sono quelle più in linea con quello che vogliamo davvero.
> Inoltre ricordiamoci una cosa, per risolvere la conflittualità di coppia si deve parlare...parlare....parlare e ancora parlare. E non venitemi a dire che parlare non serve a niente e ci vogliono i fatti, perchè non è a "quel modo" di parlare che mi riferisco. Non intendo dire che ci vogliono tante parole, intendo dire che bisogna parlare davvero, comunicare con il partner, non si deve mai tacere ciò che ci addolora sperando che l'altro ci arrivi da solo o pensando che tanto non c'è soluzione.
> Una comunicazione EFFICACE può salvare un rapporto, ma non deve essere una pioggia di accuse o una lista di pregi e difetti dell'altro


:up::up::up:


----------



## oscuro (10 Luglio 2012)

*Toy*

No proprio con il culo..dalla tua bocca esce aria e stronzate...!!


----------

